# Sadly, it was reaffirmed today that the extra $600 will not be extended past July 31st. Some passengers were complaining about this terrible news...



## Young Kim

This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:

*"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.

I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.

As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.

For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.

I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


----------



## ColdRider

&#128077;


----------



## dnlbaboof

dr munchkin clearly said no more 600 as some people are making more unemployed than working. We must support dr munchkin.


----------



## Trafficat

Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.

The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.

I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.

Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


----------



## mbd

Young Kim said:


> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> It appears that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


I saw 3 or 4 people walking with gas cans, this happens when gasoline prices go up and they run out of gasoline. Gasoline prices are low that means they are out of money. 
One pax runs a franchise restaurant, and he said total number of people asking for a job has been 0 for the last few weeks, while in January he used to get multiple inquiries.

600 is too high, maybe 300-400 a week.


----------



## SHalester

Young Kim said:


> It appears that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month


this particular drum was beat weeks ago. It was DOA in the senate. I hope those drivers depending on the extra are prepared to bump back down to just regular weekly UI from the state.
Also if pax feel the pinch it will be a perfect storm: NO pax and additional drivers hitting the streets due to no $600 per week anymore (for now).
It was nice while it lasted and someday we will all have to pay it back.......somehow.


----------



## Arthur Dent

*The Cheese, she is ending,,, better get use to eating plain macaroni....*

This country is made for two classes of people,

The vary rich and the vary poor,,,, as both don't HAVE to do much and they still get paid......

The middle class are the suckers....


----------



## SHalester

Arthur Dent said:


> The middle class are the suckers....


nah, the middle class support the rich and the poor. Nobody supports the middle class....ever....


----------



## Arthur Dent

SHalester said:


> nah, the middle class support the rich and the poor. Nobody supports the middle class....ever....


Ya, THAT'S exactly why they ARE the Suckers ....


----------



## Young Kim

I know that it was likely not going to be extended, but there were clearly a lot of people holding out hope that the UE 600 would be extended. When I told a lot of passengers about the block in the Senate in weeks past, many told me they weren't worried because they seemed confident that something significant would be done in the couple of weeks before the end of July. Unfortunately, the future has become the present.


----------



## mbd

Rich need the poor to get rich👍In order to be rich , someone has to be poor. It’s a zero sum game . Poor works hard then he becomes middle class 😀 then he supports the rich and the poor:smiles:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Wow, what a surprise. I don't think anyone could have seen this coming.


----------



## z_z_z_

Trafficat said:


> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


The +600 was based on the average worker's income in the US so that they could be sure it was enough for the "average" person

What they didn't account for was that most job losses were going to be in very low paying hospitality/transportation/restaurant jobs and that almost no one in these sectors makes an "average" wage

Just goes to highlight the income inequality in this country

Many people are out there making 80k/year are "working from home" instead of their 9-5 M-F spent sitting on their ass in an office.

Meanwhile many people with real jobs that have to actually show up to do their work are getting paid 20-30k/year and they can't "work from home" so they are the ones getting the unemployment &#129315;

Looks like there is no "average" worker, you have the overpaid and underpaid with not much in the middle. And that's just the people who actually work for a living, not the MILLIONAIRES AND BILLIONAIRES &#129315;


----------



## SHalester

Arthur Dent said:


> Ya, THAT'S why they ARE the Suckers ....


not exactly sure you are using the word 'suckers' correctly here. Middle class are middle class because, no matter what, they keep trucking. They keep their jobs, homes and pay their bills more or less on time. We pay our taxes, we don't get in anybody's way. We generally get screwed tax wise. I suppose if one is really sarcastic (oh no, not me) the fact we pay for the poor and the rich that makes us suckers. Nah, still not buying it.....


----------



## Young Kim

Arthur Dent said:


> *The Cheese, she is ending,,, better get use to eating plain macaroni....*
> 
> This country is made for two classes of people,
> 
> The vary rich and the vary poor,,,, as both don't HAVE to do much and they still get paid......
> 
> The middle class are the suckers....


Good point. The passengers I spoke to who lived in rich areas like the Gold Coast or in suburbs like Wilmette (Illinois) were very against the 600 from the beginning.

The very poor seemed less concerned because they were getting a lot of aid from Illinois Section 8 housing and Illinois Link for food and IL Public Aid for insurance, etc.

It was all the other passengers "in the middle" who were extremely concerned about losing the 600/week.


----------



## z_z_z_

SHalester said:


> nah, the middle class support the rich and the poor. Nobody supports the middle class....ever....


If the entire "middle class" voted for the expansion of all the benefits that are only given to the "poor" then they would not be getting screwed!

Instead they often vote for the interests of the rich in limiting all social programs as much as possible by being tricked into thinking it's somehow more honorable to not get any assistance whatsoever whether it's for healthcare, education, food, anything.

And that somehow they would "pay" for it, when in reality the money can easily come from the wealthiest people in society


----------



## mbd

Wait till automation takes over warehouse’s , hotels, restaurants and call centers:smiles: Low interest rates, most items will get cheaper due to Chinese superior technology, wages go lower. Low interest rates - rich know how to use that money. Poor have no idea what to do with a million dollar loan 👍


----------



## z_z_z_

"middle class" people should realize they are still very very very poor compared to any billionaire, and will never be a billionaire no matter how hard they "work" 🤣


----------



## Arthur Dent

SHalester said:


> not exactly sure you are using the word 'suckers' correctly here. Middle class are middle class because, no matter what, they keep trucking. They keep their jobs, homes and pay their bills more or less on time. We pay our taxes, we don't get in anybody's way. We generally get screwed tax wise. I suppose if one is really sarcastic (oh no, not me) the fact we pay for the poor and the rich that makes us suckers. Nah, still not buying it.....


.
Well, I've been a sucker most of my life.... ( retired now )

Working hard, paying my taxes to support this Death and Debt scheme that America is ALL about....

The "perfect" Citizen is,,,

Work hard, pay your taxes in full, have children, buy a house, and then die BEFORE you collect Social Security...


----------



## SHalester

Arthur Dent said:


> and then die BEFORE you collect Social Security..


all good, but that one. I refuse to die before I get full SS benefits. I shall accomplish it. I can die after the first payment. AND I'm going for FULL benefits and if the Gov doesn't like that, too frakin bad. I'm doing it.


----------



## z_z_z_

Young Kim said:


> I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot.


Our business as individual drivers will decrease not because of lack of demand but because of the market being flooded with all the newly unemployed who lost their job but still have a car and can instantly sign up for the apps and make money.


----------



## Trafficat

z_z_z_ said:


> "middle class" people should realize they are still very very very poor compared to any billionaire, and will never be a billionaire no matter how hard they "work" &#129315;


Financially, I'm not really sure where I am. 2 years ago, upper middle class. This year, probably below poverty level. When Obamacare penalties existed I almost always had a penalty to pay. I don't think people should try to compare themselves to others and be angry at those who are better off. Instead, they should just consider their own situation. The reality is, I doubt the average billionaire is much happier on a day-to-day basis than the average poor person in America.

The poor in America are rich by the standards of many nations.

I don't believe in equality of wealth. I'm not necessarily an opponent to something like UBI if it was low enough to basically just support someone at a very minimal level, but I think social mobility is much more important to happiness than equality of wealth which I actually think is soul crushing.


----------



## Arthur Dent

SHalester said:


> all good, but that one. I refuse to die before I get full SS benefits. I shall accomplish it. I can die after the first payment. AND I'm going for FULL benefits and if the Gov doesn't like that, too frakin bad. I'm doing it.


.
*Good on you and I sure hope you make it !*

I've been collecting for almost 8 years now, and LOVING IT !

My advice, start collecting at 62 ( if you can ) the math works out in your favor...

I started collecting "full" benefits at 60 as I became disabled then.


----------



## mbd

Remote working - it will bring down wages. Why should somebody buy a car and spend close to 1000/month on a depreciating car 😀 gasoline + insurance.+ payment .
Person was using Uber/lyft 10 times a week now can use it 3 times a week for grocery shopping ... scratch that, it will be free delivery 😀


----------



## z_z_z_

Trafficat said:


> I don't think people should try to compare themselves to others and be angry at those who are better off. Instead, they should just consider their own situation. The reality is, I doubt the average billionaire is much happier on a day-to-day basis than the average poor person in America.


It's not about comparing to others or being happier or having equal wealth

It's about realizing exactly how rich some people are, and how they can easily afford to help others.


----------



## SHalester

Arthur Dent said:


> My advice, start collecting at 62 ( if you can ) the math works out in your favor...


actually all the 'experts' say NOT to do that. They say you do it if you think you will have a short life after 62. I'm waiting until 67 (10 years). I want the full fed cheese, even tho most of it is what *I* or my employer paid into it. I want my money back, thankyouverymuch.

And I'm blessed to have worked at a company that had pension (until it was frozen) that pymt I get at 65 100%; doing that as well.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Life is tough, every generation has challenges, and there is no free lunch. If you want to eat, you have to work.


----------



## z_z_z_

Trafficat said:


> I don't believe in equality of wealth. I'm not necessarily an opponent to something like UBI if it was low enough to basically just support someone at a very minimal level, but I think social mobility is much more important to happiness than equality of wealth which I actually think is soul crushing.


At no point did i mention equalizing wealth. This is another trick to say that somehow any social program is "communism" and anti-american and should be opposed. This is how middle class people end up voting for things that are not in their best interest.

I don't even support a universal income, if you notice I said HEALTHCARE, EDUCATION, FOOD.

Everyone should have equal access to all three of these things.



Trafficat said:


> The poor in America are rich by the standards of many nations.


I like how you say this right after you say not to compare yourself to others :thumbup:


----------



## Trafficat

mbd said:


> Rich need the poor to get rich&#128077;In order to be rich , someone has to be poor. It's a zero sum game . Poor works hard then he becomes middle class &#128512; then he supports the rich and the poor:smiles:


This is the biggest myth in economics ever. It is never a zero sum game because there is not a fixed amount of product that a person can make. Especially through mechanization and technology, it is possible for fewer people to produce more product. A person who gets rich does not necessarily get rich at the expense of others, and can actually bring up the net value of the entire society.

Let's suppose there is a town with a small gold mine. There is a gold mine owner who takes 30% of the wealth for himself, making himself vastly richer than any of the miners. He then reinvests it to open a new gold mine that is twice as productive and the old mine is shut down. Now production is at 200% of the old production and he owns 45% of the old amount of gold. The workers now collectively make 140% as much gold as the old gold mine produced. So as a result, every worker potentially makes 40% more because one person who was rich was able to invest in a new mine.

Of course, he could open the new more productive mine and still pay the workers the old low rates and increase his cut of the pie... but that's assuming no competition. If there were two gold mine operators, the more productive operation could lure the limited pool of miners to work for his mine by increasing the wage of the miners.

Alternatively, suppose the gold mines operated under equal profit sharing. There is no fat cat taking 30% of the wealth, everyone just gets a small percent of the wealth. No one person has the money to invest in a new gold mine. Everyone is worse off.


----------



## mbd

All these mansions are going on sale . They put it on the mkt for 40 million and sell it for 27:smiles: Some of these Hollywood idiots trying to sell properties. Ashton Kutcher will buy them all . He gets into all the startups real early then cashes in.



Trafficat said:


> This is the biggest myth in economics ever. It is never a zero sum game because there is not a fixed amount of product that a person can make. Especially through mechanization and technology, it is possible for fewer people to produce more product. A person who gets rich does not necessarily get rich at the expense of others, and can actually bring up the net value of the entire society.


Net value is a very good feel good quote, but in reality it does not work. Maybe if it is a small country, it could be pulled off or a small state .

I am thinking of a country that has more than 100 million population and net value of the society is really good. Does not exist.
If it exists, all the people will be going to that place.
Qatar- great net value for the citizens but they have slaves working for them .&#128512; 
Same for Kuwait, but they have slaves working for them.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...ers-more-than-qatari-citizens/?outputType=amp


----------



## Arthur Dent

SHalester said:


> actually all the 'experts' say NOT to do that. They say you do it if you think you will have a short life after 62. I'm waiting until 67 (10 years). I want the full fed cheese, even tho most of it is what *I* or my employer paid into it. I want my money back, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> And I'm blessed to have worked at a company that had pension (until it was frozen) that pymt I get at 65 100%; doing that as well.


.
Well, it all depends on one's own circumstances. If you are still working and want or need to work then it's not worth it. But the break even point ( if you start collecting at 62 vs 67 ) is 78 Y/O .

And that doesn't take into account IF you invest the extra money you have collected during those years OR the inflation that has occurred during the same time frame.
Or IF you will even be alive then ?

My take was that retiring early is, that I would be able to enjoy myself MUCH more, at a younger age, than waiting till I'm much older.
And I have as I (pre-Corona) have traveled Internationally about 7 to 8 months out of each year since retiring ...


----------



## Seamus

SHalester said:


> actually all the 'experts' say NOT to do that. They say you do it if you think you will have a short life after 62. I'm waiting until 67 (10 years).


Sorry, have to disagree with you there. You do realize the actuarial science to it right? Theoretically, wether you take less at 62 or more at 67 the actuary will tell you that you end up about the same. Of course individually it depends on circumstances outside of your control and not predictable.

Taking mine at 62, no doubt. Already acquired everything I need to enjoy early retirement. Boat, car, houses, golf bag etc.etc. and no debt. :thumbup:


----------



## Arthur Dent

Seamus said:


> Sorry, have to disagree with you there. You do realize the actuarial science to it right? Theoretically, wether you take less at 62 or more at 67 the actuary will tell you that you end up about the same. Of course individually it depends on circumstances outside of your control and not predictable.
> 
> Taking mine at 62, no doubt. Already acquired everything I need to enjoy early retirement. Boat, car, houses, golf bag etc.etc. and no debt. :thumbup:


.
Because everyone's situation is different, there's no single "right" age to claim Social Security. However, breakeven analysis suggests that claiming benefits sooner, rather than later, can net you more in lifetime benefits. Here's how.

https://www.fool.com/retirement/2017/02/11/whats-better-claiming-social-security-62-or-70.aspx


----------



## Taxi2Uber

z_z_z_ said:


> "middle class" people should realize they are still very very very poor compared to any billionaire, and will never be a billionaire no matter how hard they "work" &#129315;


But at least we're happy...doing what we're doing....oh....wrong forum?....never mind.....


----------



## Young Kim

z_z_z_ said:


> If the entire "middle class" voted for the expansion of all the benefits that are only given to the "poor" then they would not be getting screwed!
> 
> Instead they often vote for the interests of the rich in limiting all social programs as much as possible by being tricked into thinking it's somehow more honorable to not get any assistance whatsoever whether it's for healthcare, education, food, anything.
> 
> And that somehow they would "pay" for it, when in reality the money can easily come from the wealthiest people in society


Regarding people concerned about the crazy wealthy people in society, I remember reading about how Garrett Camp, the co-founder for Uber, had some Uber drivers protesting outside one of his homes a while back. After cashing in for Uber, he was worth 3 billion dollars, and last year shelled out $72.5 million dollars for a house in California. Some Uber drivers were upset about his remarkable wealth from Uber (and of course Travis Kalanick), and said that both founders could have shared a bit more of the wealth with the drivers who did the "legwork" of transporting people around.









Uber co-founder buys record-breaking LA mansion for $72.5m as drivers fight for wages


Los Angeles sees a spike in the homelessness population while homes the size of football fields are selling for more than $100m




www.theguardian.com





It can be argued that they deserved the extraordinary wealth because it created work for us drivers, but the protesters were upset at the extreme amount of money he and Travis reaped in, as well as countless other founders. I remember reading about how drivers who saw the multi billions he and Travis collected, felt it was too much and they should have shared some of it with the drivers (many who were struggling in California). Below is a picture of our great founder, and his $72.5 million dollar house. Congrats on him, it looks (from other pictures) like an entire high school could do their coursework there.










Capitalism is what it is, but the opinion of the protesters was that the mind boggling wealth could have been shared. $3 Billion dollars is 600 million $5 Uber fares. According to muchneeded.com the "average" Uber driver (including part timers) made $364/month last year:

https://muchneeded.com/uber-statistics/


----------



## mbd

At a Walmart getting some synthetic oil:smiles:
They have a Bossanova robot, doing inventory 🤓 It goes through the aisles and it’s doing inventory.


----------



## dnlbaboof

economy was doing so well before the lockdowns, Nevada has a 28.2% unemployment rate worse than the great depression!!!!! This is crazy people will starve and once PUA ends many people will starve in the streets or resort to crime!!!!! The democrats dont blink an eye when it comes to shutdown, if we are to perpetually shutdown until there is a vaccine we must pay people somehow until we open, if that means printing money out of thin air or taxing those people who still have jobs we must! If this isn't possible than open up the country. Government cant force millions out of work and do nothing to help them!!!! And on flip side of the coin the politicians had no problems with massive protests proving that lockdown was just a gimmick.......


----------



## Young Kim

Interesting...I just had a passenger I dropped off who is/was a head hunter recruiter for tech companies. He said nearly all of his clients laid off their engineers and now is outsourcing their work overseas. His work is basically down to zero, he said. He told me that the 600/week is a life saver for him until the tech recruiting work returns.


----------



## driverdoug

Bad move for Republicans with an election coming up. They are already losing many lower income voters.


----------



## ColdRider

z_z_z_ said:


> Many people are out there making 80k/year are "working from home" instead of their 9-5 M-F spent sitting on their ass in an office.
> 
> Meanwhile many people with real jobs that have to actually show up to do their work are getting paid 20-30k/year and they can't "work from home" so they are the ones getting the unemployment &#129315;


Guilty &#128587;‍♂

I get to do my _real_ job from home. I plan on going to the office two days next week though. Feels good.



Seamus said:


> Taking mine at 62, no doubt. Already acquired everything I need to enjoy early retirement. Boat, car, houses, golf bag etc.etc. and no debt. :thumbup:


Well done!

House(s) paid off too?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Young Kim said:


> Interesting...I just had a passenger I dropped off who is/was a head hunter recruiter for tech companies. He said nearly all of his clients laid off their engineers and now is outsourcing their work overseas. His work is basically down to zero, he said. He told me that the 600/week is a life saver for him until the tech recruiting work returns.


Looks like your "passenger" made the exact same comment at the bottom of the MarketWatch article you referenced










What a "crazy coincidence"
: )


----------



## Filipino858

All us drivers to return to driving with the demand to not match it... this is going to be terrible. Requests will be non existent , or 1 passenger every 3 hours . And a pathetic 2 mile trip too.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

Hey Republican Party: "What The Fruk Manz-waxer?
This friggin' guy [& his Escort, er, LifePartner?] --are gonna put the nail in the coffin of Pres. tRump's relection.










Sure this is just a complicated 'Rally the Base' move but why throw-away working-poor votes across America?

Laugh when people get all worked-up about Some 'profiting' from $600/wk extra. I want to slap those Karen Husbands upside the head to help them with their math deficiency. IF some poor bastard makes SO LITTLE MONEY that they earn more w/Fed assistance-----where is the harm in improving some schlob's life for a year??

Better question, why spend Trillions on your corporate donor's tax breaks when you could win Joe Six-Pack+Sally White-Claw with a crunt hair of the cost?.... I know, Greed, but you can be GREEDIER x10 if get re-elected...

Otherwise the REAL prior POTUS investigations will start this in 2021~


----------



## Young Kim

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Looks like your "passenger" made the exact same comment at the bottom of the MarketWatch article you referenced
> 
> View attachment 485117
> 
> 
> What a "crazy coincidence"
> : )


Wow!


----------



## oldmanuber

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


Didn't really need it? Hell, people act like this was a 12 month thing. It only lasted 4 months. I made more money actually working. I'm thanklful, but to say it was too much is bunk. Four months?


----------



## Young Kim

What I see in the future though is great social unrest. Whatever happens, the future looks a little bit scary.



driverdoug said:


> Bad move for Republicans with an election coming up. They are already losing many lower income voters.


I think Trump would want to do something significant, especially with his polling numbers going down so fast. If you remember, the checks that were sent out were delayed because he wanted his name signed on them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Arthur Dent said:


> Ya, THAT'S exactly why they ARE the Suckers ....


Your only a sucker, if you have a skilled trade and you dropped down to doing RS. However a job in your field my not be available.

That is a board statement without backing it up.

I have known for some 20+ yrs that the Globalists plan is to move all the good manufacturing jobs out of the country and turn it into a Service type jobs.
.


----------



## Young Kim

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> Well, it all depends on one's own circumstances. If you are still working and want or need to work then it's not worth it. But the break even point ( if you start collecting at 62 vs 67 ) is 78 Y/O .
> 
> And that doesn't take into account IF you invest the extra money you have collected during those years OR the inflation that has occurred during the same time frame.
> Or IF you will even be alive then ?
> 
> My take was that retiring early is, that I would be able to enjoy myself MUCH more, at a younger age, than waiting till I'm much older.
> And I have as I (pre-Corona) have traveled Internationally about 7 to 8 months out of each year since retiring ...


I agree a person needs to consider their physical health. If you are not in good health, then it is much smarter to start collecting as early as possible. Imagine if you suddenly find years after you qualify at say age 66 to know that you have just 6 months to live.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> Hey Republican Party: "What The Fruk Manz-waxer?
> This friggin' guy [& his Escort, er, LifePartner?] --are gonna put the nail in the coffin of Pres. tRump's relection.
> 
> View attachment 485120
> 
> 
> Sure this is just a complicated 'Rally the Base' move but why throw-away working-poor votes across America?
> 
> Laugh when people get all worked-up about Some 'profiting' from $600/wk extra. I want to slap those Karen Husbands upside the head to help them with their math deficiency. IF some poor bastard makes SO LITTLE MONEY that they earn more w/Fed assistance-----where is the harm in improving some schlob's life for a year??
> 
> Better question, why spend Trillions on your corporate donor's tax breaks when you could win Joe Six-Pack+Sally White-Claw with a crunt hair of the cost?.... I know, Greed, but you can be GREEDIER x10 if get re-elected...
> 
> Otherwise the REAL prior POTUS investigations will start this in 2021~


If extra financial "shock absorbers" are not placed soon, and millions become homeless, then we will have an epic problem in the U.S. Many who are months behind on rent are calling for "rent cancellation" across the country.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/01/why...for-rent-forgiveness-during-the-pandemic.html


oldmanuber said:


> Didn't really need it? Hell, people act like this was a 12 month thing. It only lasted 4 months. I made more money actually working. I'm thanklful, but to say it was too much is bunk. Four months?


Anyway I think about it, it would be worse SHORT TERM for the country as they withdraw benefits without employment opportunities storming back. LONG TERM, all the debt necessary may be extremely difficult to manage and live through for the country. There is a massive double edged sword thing either way.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I just also want to add, and I learned this long ago. The more money and material things you own the more you have to take care of. Hence having to hire people to work for you and take care of your stuff. Now that might not be a problem most would like to have.

I'd rather keep it simple and have just enough to be comfortable.

In my case I have been Shown to wait til age 70.5 for SS . Put my account in Suspension and collect on the wife's part.
This 600 a week is like an early advance on SS. And probably wait til 66.5 or later.


----------



## Young Kim

Travis and Garrett have truly launched a


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I just also want to add, and I learned this long ago. The more money and material things you own the more you have to take care of. Hence having to hire people to work for you and take care of your stuff. Now that might not be a problem most would like to have.
> 
> I'd rather keep it simple and have just enough to be comfortable.
> 
> In my case I have been Shown to wait til age 70.5 for SS . Put my account in Suspension and collect on the wife's part.
> This 600 a week is like an early advance on SS. And probably wait til 66.5 or later.


More money; more problems. I've had money in my life, and not had money. My happiness was irrelevant on any excess cash beyond the minimum.


----------



## IRME4EVER

Arthur Dent said:


> *The Cheese, she is ending,,, better get use to eating plain macaroni....*
> 
> This country is made for two classes of people,
> 
> The vary rich and the vary poor,,,, as both don't HAVE to do much and they still get paid......
> 
> The middle class are the suckers....


 What middle class?? Most of us definitely fall in the lower class. Unless you are a politician or play professional sports (football, baseball, basketball etc.)



SHalester said:


> this particular drum was beat weeks ago. It was DOA in the senate. I hope those drivers depending on the extra are prepared to bump back down to just regular weekly UI from the state.
> Also if pax feel the pinch it will be a perfect storm: NO pax and additional drivers hitting the streets due to no $600 per week anymore (for now).
> It was nice while it lasted and someday we will all have to pay it back.......somehow.


 If you are/were collecting PUA maybe you should have had taxes taken out.


----------



## Young Kim

P


IRME4EVER said:


> What middle class?? Most of us definitely fall in the lower class. Unless you are a politician or play professional sports (football, baseball, basketball etc.)
> 
> 
> If you are/were collecting PUA maybe you should have had taxes taken out.


It is insane how much the top 1/10 of 1 percent earn and are worth. Everyone except them are basically wage slaves.


----------



## SHalester

Seamus said:


> Sorry, have to disagree with you there.


no problem. Different experts, I guess? But they are say pretty much the same and pretty much all mention the same tables. Who knows. I'm getting full cheese because I don't need it before full cheese is available. My pension and 'other' investments will do what I need until 67.

It's a personal decision, no matter.


----------



## TakeFive

oldmanuber said:


> Didn't really need it? Hell, people act like this was a 12 month thing. It only lasted 4 months. I made more money actually working. I'm thanklful, but to say it was too much is bunk. Four months?


Well said.

If some people made more with PUA than with their previous job, good for them; they obviously weren't making a whole lot.

In March the rich were losing $billions in the stock market faster than they could count their losses. Then the CARES Act happened.

Listened to a market guru yesterday explain that for the most part people collecting PUA have paid for their necessities but otherwise have held tightly to any excess. This money will still come in handy in the months ahead as getting back to NORMAL is still a long, long way off.


----------



## doggerel

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


I know a lot of people who have saved up this money and are starting or have started small businesses or online businesses. I can see this actually having a positive impact on the economy if that becomes the trend.


----------



## Young Kim

doggerel said:


> I know a lot of people who have saved up this money and are starting or have started small businesses or online businesses. I can see this actually having a positive impact on the economy if that becomes the trend.


Excellent point. A lot of data shows people are now much more frugal and being super careful with how they are spending their money now.


----------



## mbd

Problem number 1 is the stock market . You have companies selling at 28 times p/s making 0 $$$$, and its out of control. Trimming will happen during the earnings . Insiders sell and rake in 100s of millions. Rivian raised 2.5billion, NKLA valued at 20 billion , and many others . Amzn is up 800 billion in few weeks .It's like your house is worth 400k, somebody buys it for 800k with 1$ down, then next guy buys it for 1.2 million with 1 dollar down &#128512; nothing has changed in your house .
These guys are buying land and real estate .
Robinhood is adding 1000's of new traders each day and they want people to use margin account. Etrade is giving away loans at low interest rates, use it to invest or buy real estate. Tire rotation / and allignment place-lady just opened up a account.
I am not complaining, just got even to pre covid Jan level this week&#128512; Was expecting to get even in 2022.:smiles:
Robinhood-Average account holder balance is less than 5000:smiles:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/technology/robinhood-risky-trading.amp.html


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Looks like your "passenger" made the exact same comment at the bottom of the MarketWatch article you referenced
> 
> View attachment 485117
> 
> 
> What a "crazy coincidence"
> : )


LMFAO.
Flat out busted. I Wonder what else he's plagiarized.


----------



## UberPotomac

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Pal, you worry too much about the long term effects.Do you know how small is the share of the money given to people compare to the millions they funnel to their campaign contributors?
Pennies on the dollar.They may be a collapse and most of us we already know we are in a economic down turn but it won't be cause for the cost of assisting people that needed and spend it in the local economies . That is the only money that " trickle down " unlike the big loans to corporations that just " disappear on wealthy people's accounts "
Socialism for the rich .


----------



## Seamus

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO.
> Flat out busted. I Wonder what else he's plagiarized.


Coincidence, right after being interviewed for the article and it was published he took his Uber ride! Yeah......no. :roflmao:


----------



## Filipino858

Young Kim said:


> Excellent point. A lot of data shows people are now much more frugal and being super careful with how they are spending their money now.


True I don't even go out as much anymore to eat, in fact all this time off I been learning how to cook. If a lot of people become frugal , imagine how many business are going to lose money and have to resort to laying of their staff. Unemployment will become an even larger issue.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Young Kim said:


> Wow


OK "Steve"



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO.
> Flat out busted. I Wonder what else he's plagiarized.





Seamus said:


> Coincidence, right after being interviewed for the article and it was published he took his Uber ride! Yeah......no.


You guys just don't get how the creative writing process works


----------



## islanddriver

No one knows what will happen. The 600 is to end July 26 in most states July 31 all states. The Senate is back on July 20 they have all said we need a stimulus package.it just differs by amount and type by party and even senator . Having said that we will get something.


----------



## Young Kim

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO.
> Flat out busted. I Wonder what else he's plagiarized.


LOL. Yeah, sorry. I meant to say "I read about another poster". Not "my passenger". I must have been overtired or drunk. Sorry!



UberPotomac said:


> Pal, you worry too much about the long term effects.Do you know how small is the share of the money given to people compare to the millions they funnel to their campaign contributors?
> Pennies on the dollar.They may be a collapse and most of us we already know we are in a economic down turn but it won't be cause for the cost of assisting people that needed and spend it in the local economies . That is the only money that " trickle down " unlike the big loans to corporations that just " disappear on wealthy people's accounts "
> Socialism for the rich .


I agree that the monies should be more allocated to the rest of the society vs. the very rich.



islanddriver said:


> No one knows what will happen. The 600 is to end July 26 in most states July 31 all states. The Senate is back on July 20 they have all said we need a stimulus package.it just differs by amount and type by party and even senator . Having said that we will get something.





mbd said:


> Problem number 1 is the stock market . You have companies selling at 28 times p/s making 0 $$$$, and its out of control. Trimming will happen during the earnings . Insiders sell and rake in 100s of millions. Rivian raised 2.5billion, NKLA valued at 20 billion , and many others . Amzn is up 800 billion in few weeks .It's like your house is worth 400k, somebody buys it for 800k with 1$ down, then next guy buys it for 1.2 million with 1 dollar down &#128512; nothing has changed in your house .
> These guys are buying land and real estate .
> Robinhood is adding 1000's of new traders each day and they want people to use margin account. Etrade is giving away loans at low interest rates, use it to invest or buy real estate. Tire rotation / and allignment place-lady just opened up a account.
> I am not complaining, just got even to pre covid Jan level this week&#128512; Was expecting to get even in 2022.:smiles:
> Robinhood-Average account holder balance is less than 5000:smiles:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/technology/robinhood-risky-trading.amp.html


mbd, SO VERY TRUE! I think the stock market is MASSIVELY overvalued. That is not to say that the stock market will crash anytime soon. There is a lot of "money" on the sidelines in money market funds. And in the years 1999-2000, the stock market rallied another 40% before finally crashing. And with all the money printing, we may see nominal prices for stocks rise anyway!


----------



## bobby747

The problem is not the $600 ending, its lack of knowing how much and when you can expect another check. it dont effect me.
but what about the hotel worker who gets reg UL. say $600 a week , but made $900 a week with overtime every week with a wife car payment and 4 kids and no welfare,,
this guy needs to be reasured , that he will get his money even reduced,
the stress levels are very high for some...
but uber x drivers getting $600 a week plus reg. UL. who never made a $1000 a week are getting to much. on only platforms. you lose money at say $800 a week total;,,suv, black car,,


----------



## Young Kim

bobby747 said:


> The problem is not the $600 ending, its lack of knowing how much and when you can expect another check. it dont effect me.
> but what about the hotel worker who gets reg UL. say $600 a week , but made $900 a week with overtime every week with a wife car payment and 4 kids and no welfare,,
> this guy needs to be reasured , that he will get his money even reduced,
> the stress levels are very high for some...
> but uber x drivers getting $600 a week plus reg. UL. who never made a $1000 a week are getting to much. on only platforms. you lose money at say $800 a week total;,,suv, black car,,


I agree that uncertainty is the great killer in life. As long as a person can manage uncertainty, and be at peace with it, that person has conquered a big part of life.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Yes, ppl will complain about losing free money. It must have been heaven for people who were making minimum wage to suddenly make more money sitting at home doing nothing. Unfortunately, laziness and greediness is part of everyone's human nature. Now...back to the grind working and paying taxes to the IRS.


----------



## Young Kim

I think change is what hurts and scares people, and the knowledge that they may be powerless for better options.


----------



## Lvd2020

mbd said:


> Wait till automation takes over warehouse's , hotels, restaurants and call centers:smiles: Low interest rates, most items will get cheaper due to Chinese superior technology, wages go lower. Low interest rates - rich know how to use that money. Poor have no idea what to do with a million dollar loan &#128077;


Not just warehouses, Uber and lift will be automated in 3-5 yrs. clock is ticking to find a better way to make a living. In my market Lyft has already been testing self driving cars for over a year. https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53349313


----------



## mbd

Lvd2020 said:


> Not just warehouses, Uber and lift will be automated in 3-5 yrs. clock is ticking to find a better way to make a living. In my market Lyft has already been testing self driving cars for over a year. https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53349313


Level 5 is not going to happen anytime soon. They will have a driver sitting in the car.


----------



## UberPotomac

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, ppl will complain about losing free money. It must have been heaven for people who were making minimum wage to suddenly make more money sitting at home doing nothing. Unfortunately, laziness and greediness is part of everyone's human nature. Now...back to the grind working and paying taxes to the IRS.


Why this hate ? What change in your life because others made some money ?
If may be resemtnent that is holding you back . Get a hobby , sorry about you instead of shush other duress .



Young Kim said:


> I think change is what hurts and scares people, and the knowledge that they may be powerless for better options.


Why powerless? There was no UBER 6 years ago and people were doing fine .
Uber came , some saw it as an opportunity and they jump in . They were doing other thing before and they will jump on another opportunity tomorrow . 
It s a matter of being flexible and keep your skills ready for whatever it present .
I remember the 90s , no cell phone or computer at the beginning but things change traumatically . Now even a 92 year old like my mother has a iPhone . 
Evolve , adapt and survive !!!!!


----------



## Young Kim

UberPotomac said:


> Why this hate ? What change in your life because others made some money ?
> If may be resemtnent that is holding you back . Get a hobby , sorry about you instead of shush other duress .
> 
> 
> Why powerless? There was no UBER 6 years ago and people were doing fine .
> Uber came , some saw it as an opportunity and they jump in . They were doing other thing before and they will jump on another opportunity tomorrow .
> It s a matter of being flexible and keep your skills ready for whatever it present .
> I remember the 90s , no cell phone or computer at the beginning but things change traumatically . Now even a 92 year old like my mother has a iPhone .
> Evolve , adapt and survive !!!!!


Well maybe I should not say powerless. I think people are "frustrated"? I agree change is happening faster and faster these days. And news is blasting at us in real time. It is like drinking water out of a fire hydrant!


----------



## Lee239

I don't think it should have been $600 it should have been a percentage of their wages to get them to their full paycheck, since some states like Florida have a $275 a week limit or something like that. So they should have bumped it up to the regular wage up to $600 extra.


----------



## Young Kim

Lee239 said:


> I don't think it should have been $600 it should have been a percentage of their wages to get them to their full paycheck, since some states like Florida have a $275 a week limit or something like that. So they should have bumped it up to the regular wage up to $600 extra.


I hope people have been saving money. I've had passengers and read of people online with stories who are scrambling for new work... Any work, because their business died out.

What I am more afraid of is the possible homelessness that may be coming. A lot of people haven't paid rent since the pandemic started. Having money is bad, but having no home (because of it) is a disaster.


----------



## Lvd2020

Filipino858 said:


> All us drivers to return to driving with the demand to not match it... this is going to be terrible. Requests will be non existent , or 1 passenger every 3 hours . And a pathetic 2 mile trip too.


I dunno, lots of other ppl will be going back to work once the 600 ends. They need rides too. A big difference is whether bars and restaurants will be open. Only times I personally use Uber is when going out drinking.


----------



## Uberchampion

Young Kim said:


> During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news


If they are reliant on the stimulus why are these people spending money taking an Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Mole

Give the senate and president 20 billion for the wall and they will sign anything.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


You should be upset too because now all the Uber drivers that was on unemployment will be flooding back into a compromise Market ..now we have to split the pie a bunch of different ways...



Uberchampion said:


> If they are reliant on the stimulus why are these people spending money taking an Uber/Lyft?


If they don't have a car how else should I get around Einstein every place don't have a reliable public transportation system

What leave me disgusted is I apply for Pua nearly three months ago and it's still pending but other drivers got approved with no problem... with Donald Trump recent Behavior I can't help but Wonder what kind of evil is involved with choosing who gets stimulus money and who don't... With a president that tweets "***********" in the middle of a pandemic... I can't help but Wonder

America is great again in it... Seems like the punishment of God is on America


----------



## 40acres1mule

Trump feeling confident he can win without it I suppose. I figured if he extended it, it would mean a landslide victory, i woulda voted for the first time in life for him just for the lulz if he did, he probably still wint have an issue beating boring joe though so I guess hes like ef it.

50% of jobs that paid 40K or less a year are gone, united bailed out but still just laid of 36,000, no sporting events, conventions, conferences, seminars, anytime soon, most places masks required and its at lower capacity yet no rents or utilities lowered...

I guess they think aug 1st 20+ million jobs will magically return & everything will be back to normal.

I await the upcoming crash & anarchy august will bring.

I enjoyed it & still will have $500 a week in unemoyment till next year, so ive been planning on it not coming back but to me its stupid, extend it to january so millions can make it thru winter, win in a landslide & then plot the next 4 years, oh well. we shall see what august brings

i know im rootin for covid, get out there do your part cough everywhere, go to parties just like when this fiasco began only way to get paid is to catch it, spread it, or be a billionaire. They bout to get their round 2 of bailouts while citizens still getting a busy single trying to get the first one.


----------



## UberPotomac

Mole said:


> Give the senate and president 20 billion for the wall and they will sign anything.


Which wall ?
The one only built a few section and falling down on the Rio Grande . 
This time , blaming the immigrants will not work . Canada and Mexico will soon build walls of their own . 
Europe already banned US TRAVEL.


----------



## 40acres1mule

mbd said:


> Remote working - it will bring down wages. Why should somebody buy a car and spend close to 1000/month on a depreciating car &#128512; gasoline + insurance.+ payment .
> Person was using Uber/lyft 10 times a week now can use it 3 times a week for grocery shopping ... scratch that, it will be free delivery &#128512;


1000 a month?
i usually buy a 3-4 year old minivan mafia and run it to the wheels fall off, by the time they die it averages to $15 a day or $450 a month for the freedom to travel 400+ miles in any direction in hours & another 400 for less than 50 bucks, not to mention im not stuck on my plantation i mean zip code if you know a pandemic or natural disaster, martial law, etc occurs hoping the powers on, the internets on, i have enough credits & 5 stars, and that theres an ant living in their car nearby just to travel 1-5 miles or get food. I mean average wait times went from 5 minutes to 20+ in this market no cars available lots of times, cant imagine not owning a car & i like punani too much do women give guys punani who dont own something a 16 year old can hustle up in a few months? bizzaro

last ride i walked on lot with $400 walked off with a 10K minivan for $250 a month thats made over 250,000$ on uber / lyft is 10+ years old & still will give me a few more years. average maintenance is $5 a day or $150 a month as every year something needs $800-1500 of work, but its fully depreciated and paid for.

i would never in life even associate with an "adult" who didnt own a car lmao you cant even be serious how useless geez



Young Kim said:


> LOL. Yeah, sorry. I meant to say "I read about another poster". Not "my passenger". I must have been overtired or drunk. Sorry!
> 
> 
> I agree that the monies should be more allocated to the rest of the society vs. the very rich.
> 
> 
> mbd, SO VERY TRUE! I think the stock market is MASSIVELY overvalued. That is not to say that the stock market will crash anytime soon. There is a lot of "money" on the sidelines in money market funds. And in the years 1999-2000, the stock market rallied another 40% before finally crashing. And with all the money printing, we may see nominal prices for stocks rise anyway!


the fed was pumping .5-1 TRILLION into overnight credit/stock markets to keep the ponzi from crashing EVERY NIGHT

the 3 trillion stimulus is enough to give 150 million people $20,000 its basic math most got $1200 whered the other $18800 go? billionaires & millionaires the list of "companies" who got 159K - millions in ppp loans is sickning

anyhoo at the very least they prob mail out another check


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


 I think $600 was high for some and not needed for others. What I think they should do is gently lower the amount. Keep it at $600 for another month and each month lower it a $100 until it gets to zero. That would give people six months to get a plan ready.


----------



## 40acres1mule

dnlbaboof said:


> economy was doing so well before the lockdowns, Nevada has a 28.2% unemployment rate worse than the great depression!!!!! This is crazy people will starve and once PUA ends many people will starve in the streets or resort to crime!!!!! The democrats dont blink an eye when it comes to shutdown, if we are to perpetually shutdown until there is a vaccine we must pay people somehow until we open, if that means printing money out of thin air or taxing those people who still have jobs we must! If this isn't possible than open up the country. Government cant force millions out of work and do nothing to help them!!!! And on flip side of the coin the politicians had no problems with massive protests proving that lockdown was just a gimmick.......


sba gave out mor loans in last 3 months than the last 14 years, half of all 40K or less positions gone

its gonna be a problem if they dont extend it

$1500 a month ubi is going to be necessary, $50 a day should cover the basics if you want more bootstap time


----------



## Bojingles

They really care about the average person


----------



## REX HAVOC

SHalester said:


> all good, but that one. I refuse to die before I get full SS benefits. I shall accomplish it. I can die after the first payment. AND I'm going for FULL benefits and if the Gov doesn't like that, too frakin bad. I'm doing it.


At what age? When you're 62, 65, 67 or 70.


----------



## SHalester

REX HAVOC said:


> At what age? When you're 62, 65, 67 or 70.


full bene's at 67. Full pension at 65.


----------



## theonearmedman

People were too lazy to go look for work they just sat and collect unemployment... now they realize that fairydream is ending.


----------



## bobby747

My example. $800 was very low for me. I lose min $500 a week. But I did not need to drive sick people area. And got a rest.i lost $10k not uber x platform


----------



## Uber's Guber

Young Kim said:


> Some passengers were complaining about this terrible news...


Good news for the passengers: there'll be more available Uber drivers back on the streets.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

It goes to show you everybody's anti welfare until their eligible for welfare themselves


----------



## uberantboy

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


Idiot Dem Libs have no concept how much +600/Week is.

Pelosi spends +600 on ice cream delivery to fill her $25,000 refrigerator drawer.

It was just a number somebody picked without researching how much the rabble they represent actually earned working.
....................
I drove a 700lb Combined couple that worked at Disney. They were apartment dwellers, and were happy as two fat clams getting regular unemployment +1,200/Week Bonus Money.

They were thrilled Disney closed.

That was at the beginning.. Bet they are 800lb Combined by now.


----------



## 40acres1mule

theonearmedman said:


> People were too lazy to go look for work they just sat and collect unemployment... now they realize that fairydream is ending.


what work? amazon, walmart, grocery store, ups, fed ex? pretty much every other company but grocery store stocker laid off their workers or told em work from home

plus the governor was on tv telling people stat home so how can one go out & look for said work when mandated to shelter in place? all the businesses here were boarded up no entry take out only i guess everyone has to apply online so maybe they applied for hundreds of jobs but each place got thousands of applications for 1 position like how you xant get unemployment office or irs on phone

what if one doesnt want to support such evil companies?

1 billion rides 250+ million hours of labor went to 3 people at uber who contribute nothing to humanity now thats lazy getting millions to do labor for you and just skimming a 50-90% cut lol

50% of 40K or less per year jobs GONE

maybe a restauraunt or bar that can only operate at 25% capacity? did the electric, water, gas, garbage, internet, landlord all start taking 75% off their bills? i mean the banks and credit card "companies" all gave people 90 days no late fees but best beileve that interest wasnt waived for 90 days lol


----------



## Uberguyken

It's gonna be sad to watch all these people who have put out of work thru no fault of their own lose their homes in the next 60days... Cuz $100-200 a week unemployment ain't gonna get it done... And the job market ain't what it was....

They best come up with something...


----------



## 40acres1mule

Uberguyken said:


> It's gonna be sad to watch all these people who have put out of work thru no fault of their own lose their homes in the next 60days... Cuz $100-200 a week unemployment ain't gonna get it done... And the job market ain't what it was....
> 
> They best come up with something...


if they didnt learn anything from last crash its stop paying and stack those mortgage payments, it can take 6 months to years for some people to get kicked out & if you know youre going to be underwater anyway squat in your own home thats a long legal process & itll have a back log, i know from last time a few people stacked a year and a half of mortgage payments

the renters though, theyre gonna be put on their behinds, police not showing up for that and landlords will wait till you leave, hire a crew to put everything on the curb, change locks, add security cams & tell you to kick rocks they want paying tenants & renters wont have many options or recourse

the sad thing is they could use this reset & really change things for the better...

imagine spending hundreds of billions on buying out small businesses used car lots, vacant lots and basically giving them out, contracting auto makers or buying out winebegos etcs. inventoryy, companies like ready.set.van doing the same if not giving them out least offering cheap $400 a month plans just to make sure everyon has transporation and a safe place to sleep / shower, they can be mobile and relocate to the place most beneficial...

or vouchers for utility companies no water, electri, gas bills.... send in last 3 bills and govt will average out and cover that for 6 months...

tell credi card companies wave last 3 months interest & theyll cover it

i mean theyve already spent the same on corporate bailouts if not 10 times more

it would be nice if covid tought humanity to change but its the same ol evil

3 trillion = $20,000 for 150 million people but way less only got $1200 the billionaires & "companies" that cant profit got the rest : (

so many things they xan do right now for the people but like uber theyd rather burn it

oh well only thing you can do is try & prepare yourself.


----------



## touberornottouber

theonearmedman said:


> People were too lazy to go look for work they just sat and collect unemployment... now they realize that fairydream is ending.


To be fair though why risk your life for $400 a week when the government will pay you $900 a week to stay home? I really don't blame people for taking advantage of it. The real problem is that wages are too low for a lot of service workers.

Also most people in low wage jobs lack decent healthcare. So they would be taking a tremendous risk for very little money. We don't have universal health coverage here in the USA. For the most part if a McDonald's worker gets covid-19 the US government just tells them "you're on your own, pal". Sure they are still supposed to get healthcare but that isn't how it really works most of time. The hospitals will try to give you the bare minimum care and will push you out as soon as they can because usually they can get away with it. There have been all sorts of stories from people who went to the hospital (without insurance), were denied a covid-19 test and told they had allergies or a cold, etc. Then they later died of covid-19.


----------



## Tony73

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


Some people didn't make $600 /wk yes. But the real reason the $600 are getting cutoff is because of the protesters.


----------



## Uberdriver2710




----------



## Bobbyk5487

Tony73 said:


> Some people didn't make $600 /wk yes. But the real reason the $600 are getting cutoff is because of the protesters.


&#128513; you say the dumbest crap.... so your Republican Heroes is taking away $600 a week in the middle of a pandemic that's putting tens of millions of people out of work and you want to blame blacks... You are a trip&#128515;

The Bible say 400 years after slavery enter the land judgement will strike the land... Happy 400 year anniversary&#127881;

God let you silly people elect old dumb Hitler jr. And y'all had the expectation that a bunch of evil things would happen to other people and a bunch of great things will happen for you guys... And now you all all got egg on your face ... I mean mask on your face.... and a look of concern&#128533;&#128567;....and this is me as a guy who tried to warn everyone years ago...&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

mbd said:


> I saw 3 or 4 people walking with gas cans, this happens when gasoline prices go up and they run out of gasoline. Gasoline prices are low that means they are out of money.
> One pax runs a franchise restaurant, and he said total number of people asking for a job has been 0 for the last few weeks, while in January he used to get multiple inquiries.
> 
> 600 is too high, maybe 300-400 a week.


Hello. There was no covid in January.


----------



## MothMan

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Hello. There was no covid in January.


I believe the point was before COVID, people were looking for jobs. Now that they are getting $600+ a week for sitting on their hands, they are not looking for jobs.


----------



## mellorock

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Maybe when people see that they need to work then there will be more desire to open everything up. Remember we are talking about funny money . This money is being printed . All debts are paid by creditor or debtor ,or by the coming inflation or taxes. If someone really wants to support the idea of continuing shutdown then let them donate to the food banks . I personally don't want my IRA burnt down by inflation or taxes .


----------



## ChillinLA

Dude making millions telling the hardest hit that they are overpaid at $3k to $4k a month, Got to be really gullible to buy into that. Smfh. How did we ever get here?


----------



## Lee239

ChillinLA said:


> Dude making millions telling the hardest hit that they are overpaid at $3k to $4k a month, Got to be really gullible to buy into that. Smfh. How did we ever get here?


Reagan started this shite with his trickle down economics which is not only take from the poor and give to the rich, but then don't tax the rich and just tax the working class.


----------



## DEvok

This is why I’m thankful to be in Australia, I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## mbd

I can solve the Covid 19 world wide issue in about 2 weeks with no help from Doctors, hospitals or any vaccine.

Two weeks, nobody talk inside , keep your mouth shut , and everybody put on the dog mouth guard. Go outdoors and talk.
Virus will vanish.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Rather than take the unemployment with Uberx, I reasoned that I should sign up with UberEats, Postmates, and Grubhub, because when the employment largesse ends in July, a lot of drivers are going to be rushing back to work, and it might not be as easy finding a delivery job then given that UBerX will be busier, but not as busy as it was before the virus ( since there still is a virus floating around just as strong as it was before) and thus many will be trying to sign up with deliveries ( who are more likely to shut the door than the rideshares, because Doordash and Grubhub did, at least for a month, GH finally hired me). So, I'm already signed up and I don't have to worry about it.

Funny thing happened doing deliveries, which I always thought would be a lot less money, it's actually a lot more. I was averaging about $13 an hour with UberX ( total reciepts divided by hours on road, including dead time. Ignoring the UBer metering which only goes by app engaged time) but with deliveries, I'm averaging $20 an hour, using the same method ( including dead time ).



mbd said:


> Wait till automation takes over warehouse's , hotels, restaurants and call centers:smiles: Low interest rates, most items will get cheaper due to Chinese superior technology, wages go lower. Low interest rates - rich know how to use that money. Poor have no idea what to do with a million dollar loan &#128077;


Tell you what, loan me a million and I'll get back to you on what I am going to do with it, I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## ABC123DEF

mbd said:


> I can solve the Covid 19 world wide issue in about 2 weeks with no help from Doctors, hospitals or any vaccine.
> 
> Two weeks, nobody talk inside , keep your mouth shut , and everybody put on the dog mouth guard. Go outdoors and talk.
> Virus will vanish.
> View attachment 485755


Woof.


----------



## sellkatsell44

z_z_z_ said:


> "middle class" people should realize they are still very very very poor compared to any billionaire, and will never be a billionaire no matter how hard they "work" &#129315;


I always laugh at that too bc pple that often think they're middle class are actually poor. I am poor but I make about the same as some of those who would refer to themselves as middle class, maybe even more &#129488; but my cost of living and after all the deductions and such on my paycheck it probably amounts to the same net.

it also depends on the neck of wood you're in. If you're in SF Bay Area (working) and you (not household, none of these figures I'm stating is dual) make between $1-$30k, you're below the poverty.

$30,001-$70k is poverty

$70,001-$150k is poor

$150,001-$250k is middle class

$250,001-$500k is upper

$500,001-$1000k is rich

and anything over $1001k is ultra rich

How do I know? Because I know common folks (pple who don't come from a bkgd of silver spoons... what I love about tech & America but at the same time hate the crazy wage gap) making $800k a year to $1000k a year as well as pple making $30k a year.

its not not survivable if you're making $30k a year. You're just probably sharing half a room with someone in the ghetto part of SF where in one year there were three shootings and finally the death of an old Asian lady prompted the city to send police patrolling that area.

but you're not saving for retirement. You're not contributing to an ira. You probably at most will go to Vegas or la on a round trip flight costing less than $100 including taxes and that's the major vacation of the year. Probably haven't even had to get a passport because you haven't left the country.

If you make $100,000, according to smartasset, your tax home after taxes and after 401k (pretax not roth is maxed at $19,500-that helps w/tax) is $57,733. Now if you max out your Roth IRA, that's really $51,233. That's half your wage. So really you're making only $51k.

they don't account for deducting medical, dental and vision too.

I think at the very least, medical care and retirement should be given. No one should work their entire life from the moment they're able to till they die unless they wish to, and no one should have to choose between their health and food on the table.


----------



## UStaxman

SHalester said:


> nah, the middle class support the rich and the poor. Nobody supports the middle class....ever....


True.... but I think the point being made is that the true middle class has been rapidly declining ... not to mention that true 'middle class' today requires household income of $100K/ year - but only 20% of tax returns filed exceed $100K/ year AGI!


----------



## SHalester

UStaxman said:


> but I think the point being made is that the true middle class has been rapidly declining


yeah, I'm not too sure that is fact vs an opinion. I see no evidence of it. Guess it is by state?


----------



## UStaxman

SHalester said:


> yeah, I'm not too sure that is fact vs an opinion. I see no evidence of it. Guess it is by state?


The median household income is $60K/ year - what percentage do you think are double that? My statistics regarding percentage of taxpayers which Exceed $100K/ year are from Department of US Treasury.... I agree it's not broken down by state - I'm sure it's skewed to metro areas of Boston, NY, DC, Seattle, LA, etc.


----------



## SHalester

UStaxman said:


> what percentage do you think are double that?


pretty sure the middle class is not ' rapidly declining' by huge amounts or percents in any state. Some changes here and there, but nothing grand.

Country median household income is meaningless as a gauge of anything except maybe to compare to other countries.


----------



## Young Kim

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You should be upset too because now all the Uber drivers that was on unemployment will be flooding back into a compromise Market ..now we have to split the pie a bunch of different ways...
> 
> 
> If they don't have a car how else should I get around Einstein every place don't have a reliable public transportation system
> 
> What leave me disgusted is I apply for Pua nearly three months ago and it's still pending but other drivers got approved with no problem... with Donald Trump recent Behavior I can't help but Wonder what kind of evil is involved with choosing who gets stimulus money and who don't... With a president that tweets "***********" in the middle of a pandemic... I can't help but Wonder
> 
> America is great again in it... Seems like the punishment of God is on America


Indeed, business will slow a lot. I have already buckled down in prep for that. Looks like the Dollar Tree will be my "go to" for stuff. So sorry that your application is still pending. Many are getting a large lump sum, even over $10,000 I read here and on other websites from other people posting, so you may still get a big payout.


----------



## ColdRider

Bobbyk5487 said:


> &#128513; you say the dumbest crap.... so your Republican Heroes is taking away $600 a week in the middle of a pandemic that's putting tens of millions of people out of work and you want to blame blacks... You are a trip&#128515;
> 
> The Bible say 400 years after slavery enter the land judgement will strike the land... Happy 400 year anniversary&#127881;
> 
> God let you silly people elect old dumb Hitler jr. And y'all had the expectation that a bunch of evil things would happen to other people and a bunch of great things will happen for you guys... And now you all all got egg on your face ... I mean mask on your face.... and a look of concern&#128533;&#128567;....and this is me as a guy who tried to warn everyone years ago...&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Tony73

Bobbyk5487 said:


> &#128513; you say the dumbest crap.... so your Republican Heroes is taking away $600 a week in the middle of a pandemic that's putting tens of millions of people out of work and you want to blame blacks... You are a trip&#128515;
> 
> The Bible say 400 years after slavery enter the land judgement will strike the land... Happy 400 year anniversary&#127881;
> 
> God let you silly people elect old dumb Hitler jr. And y'all had the expectation that a bunch of evil things would happen to other people and a bunch of great things will happen for you guys... And now you all all got egg on your face ... I mean mask on your face.... and a look of concern&#128533;&#128567;....and this is me as a guy who tried to warn everyone years ago...&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Wow total alt reality. I'm not concerned, I have a job to go back to. But for those who don't t!? I think people need a break. This year there's already major setbacks. Might as well start fresh in Jan 2021. What's another 5 months?


----------



## Young Kim

40acres1mule said:


> Trump feeling confident he can win without it I suppose. I figured if he extended it, it would mean a landslide victory, i woulda voted for the first time in life for him just for the lulz if he did, he probably still wint have an issue beating boring joe though so I guess hes like ef it.
> 
> 50% of jobs that paid 40K or less a year are gone, united bailed out but still just laid of 36,000, no sporting events, conventions, conferences, seminars, anytime soon, most places masks required and its at lower capacity yet no rents or utilities lowered...
> 
> I guess they think aug 1st 20+ million jobs will magically return & everything will be back to normal.
> 
> I await the upcoming crash & anarchy august will bring.
> 
> I enjoyed it & still will have $500 a week in unemoyment till next year, so ive been planning on it not coming back but to me its stupid, extend it to january so millions can make it thru winter, win in a landslide & then plot the next 4 years, oh well. we shall see what august brings
> 
> i know im rootin for covid, get out there do your part cough everywhere, go to parties just like when this fiasco began only way to get paid is to catch it, spread it, or be a billionaire. They bout to get their round 2 of bailouts while citizens still getting a busy single trying to get the first one.


LOL!! I have NEVER heard or read of anyone "rootin for covid" as you said. Props for being the first I read... I don't agree, but I enjoy contrary viewpoints.


----------



## islanddriver

Young Kim said:


> Indeed, business will slow a lot. I have already buckled down in prep for that. Looks like the Dollar Tree will be my "go to" for stuff. So sorry that your application is still pending. Many are getting a large lump sum, even over $10,000 I read here and on other websites from other people posting, so you may still get a big payout.


Dollar Tree will dry up. all Chinese Goods.


----------



## Bbonez

40acres1mule said:


> the 3 trillion stimulus is enough to give 150 million people $20,000 its basic math most got $1200 whered the other $18800 go? billionaires & millionaires the list of "companies" who got 159K - millions in ppp loans is sickning


Why did you run your calculation on only 150M people? Population is over 330M in America, at least your math is better than the geniuses at MSNBC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235808311834021888


----------



## Young Kim

Oscar Levant said:


> Rather than take the unemployment with Uberx, I reasoned that I should sign up with UberEats, Postmates, and Grubhub, because when the employment largesse ends in July, a lot of drivers are going to be rushing back to work, and it might not be as easy finding a delivery job then given that UBerX will be busier, but not as busy as it was before the virus ( since there still is a virus floating around just as strong as it was before) and thus many will be trying to sign up with deliveries ( who are more likely to shut the door than the rideshares, because Doordash and Grubhub did, at least for a month, GH finally hired me). So, I'm already signed up and I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Funny thing happened doing deliveries, which I always thought would be a lot less money, it's actually a lot more. I was averaging about $13 an hour with UberX ( total reciepts divided by hours on road, including dead time. Ignoring the UBer metering which only goes by app engaged time) but with deliveries, I'm averaging $20 an hour, using the same method ( including dead time ).
> 
> 
> Tell you what, loan me a million and I'll get back to you on what I am going to do with it, I'm sure I'll think of something.
> 
> :smiles:


I agree, it seems I am making more on UberEats, Postmates, etc. these days.


----------



## 40acres1mule

Bbonez said:


> Why did you run your calculation on only 150M people? Population is over 330M in America, at least your math is better than the geniuses at MSNBC.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235808311834021888


because 150 million is full employment didnt count under 18 who cant get checks or retired old people done working ; )


----------



## Uberdriver2710

MothMan said:


> I believe the point was before COVID, people were looking for jobs. Now that they are getting $600+ a week for sitting on their hands, they are not looking for jobs.


What jobs?

50,000,000 job losses = no jobs


----------



## MuchoMiles

Just terrible. Terrible HAHAHA LOSERS !!!



sellkatsell44 said:


> I always laugh at that too bc pple that often think they're middle class are actually poor. I am poor but I make about the same as some of those who would refer to themselves as middle class, maybe even more &#129488; but my cost of living and after all the deductions and such on my paycheck it probably amounts to the same net.
> 
> it also depends on the neck of wood you're in. If you're in SF Bay Area (working) and you (not household, none of these figures I'm stating is dual) make between $1-$30k, you're below the poverty.
> 
> $30,001-$70k is poverty
> 
> $70,001-$150k is poor
> 
> $150,001-$250k is middle class
> 
> $250,001-$500k is upper
> 
> $500,001-$1000k is rich
> 
> and anything over $1001k is ultra rich
> 
> How do I know? Because I know common folks (pple who don't come from a bkgd of silver spoons... what I love about tech & America but at the same time hate the crazy wage gap) making $800k a year to $1000k a year as well as pple making $30k a year.
> 
> its not not survivable if you're making $30k a year. You're just probably sharing half a room with someone in the ghetto part of SF where in one year there were three shootings and finally the death of an old Asian lady prompted the city to send police patrolling that area.
> 
> but you're not saving for retirement. You're not contributing to an ira. You probably at most will go to Vegas or la on a round trip flight costing less than $100 including taxes and that's the major vacation of the year. Probably haven't even had to get a passport because you haven't left the country.
> 
> If you make $100,000, according to smartasset, your tax home after taxes and after 401k (pretax not roth is maxed at $19,500-that helps w/tax) is $57,733. Now if you max out your Roth IRA, that's really $51,233. That's half your wage. So really you're making only $51k.
> 
> they don't account for deducting medical, dental and vision too.
> 
> I think at the very least, medical care and retirement should be given. No one should work their entire life from the moment they're able to till they die unless they wish to, and no one should have to choose between their health and food on the table.


You, prolly live in your car. Sad


----------



## sellkatsell44

MuchoMiles said:


> Just terrible. Terrible HAHAHA LOSERS !!!
> 
> 
> You, prolly live in your car. Sad


Pple insult often with what they're most insecure about. I already had one person try and ream into me about my teeth even though I've shown otherwise and that person has never had a smile despite the million selfies (pretty sure they can PS themselves, oh wait...)

so what does this feeble attempt @ an insult say about you? &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## ColdRider

MuchoMiles said:


> Just terrible. Terrible HAHAHA LOSERS !!!
> 
> 
> You, prolly live in your car. Sad


&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Tony73

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What jobs?
> 
> 50,000,000 job losses = no jobs


That's what Muchin doesn't understand. There are no jobs! People might look, sure. Doesn't change the fact there will be no jobs.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

MuchoMiles said:


> You, prolly live in your car. Sad


You, prolly live in Little Haiti. Sad.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Tony73 said:


> That's what Muchin doesn't understand. There are no jobs! People might look, sure. Doesn't change the fact there will be no jobs.


Munchkin??? Lol!

They want us to find jobs that are not there.

Psychos run this planet.


----------



## got a p

sellkatsell44 said:


> I always laugh at that too bc pple that often think they're middle class are actually poor. I am poor but I make about the same as some of those who would refer to themselves as middle class, maybe even more &#129488; but my cost of living and after all the deductions and such on my paycheck it probably amounts to the same net.
> 
> it also depends on the neck of wood you're in. If you're in SF Bay Area (working) and you (not household, none of these figures I'm stating is dual) make between $1-$30k, you're below the poverty.
> 
> $30,001-$70k is poverty
> 
> $70,001-$150k is poor
> 
> $150,001-$250k is middle class
> 
> $250,001-$500k is upper
> 
> $500,001-$1000k is rich
> 
> and anything over $1001k is ultra rich
> 
> How do I know? Because I know common folks (pple who don't come from a bkgd of silver spoons... what I love about tech & America but at the same time hate the crazy wage gap) making $800k a year to $1000k a year as well as pple making $30k a year.
> 
> its not not survivable if you're making $30k a year. You're just probably sharing half a room with someone in the ghetto part of SF where in one year there were three shootings and finally the death of an old Asian lady prompted the city to send police patrolling that area.
> 
> but you're not saving for retirement. You're not contributing to an ira. You probably at most will go to Vegas or la on a round trip flight costing less than $100 including taxes and that's the major vacation of the year. Probably haven't even had to get a passport because you haven't left the country.
> 
> If you make $100,000, according to smartasset, your tax home after taxes and after 401k (pretax not roth is maxed at $19,500-that helps w/tax) is $57,733. Now if you max out your Roth IRA, that's really $51,233. That's half your wage. So really you're making only $51k.
> 
> they don't account for deducting medical, dental and vision too.
> 
> I think at the very least, medical care and retirement should be given. No one should work their entire life from the moment they're able to till they die unless they wish to, and no one should have to choose between their health and food on the table.


cmon kat you can't really believe that. you know that most american states you can buy a house in a decent neighborhood for $200k. you are talking purely about the richest and most gentrified cities in america. when i left los angeles it was like...holy cow, is it always happy hour out here? prices are so different. you lose touch with reality in places like san fran, ny and la.


----------



## sellkatsell44

got a p said:


> cmon kat you can't really believe that. you know that most american states you can buy a house in a decent neighborhood for $200k. you are talking purely about the richest and most overpriced cities in america. when i left los angeles it was like...holy cow, is it always happy hour out here? prices are so different. you lose touch with reality in places like san fran, ny and la.


I was purely stating for SF and Bay Area (working).

I know it's totally different in other spots in the United States.

trust me, I could have brought a house a long time ago if I made what I made elsewhere.

that's also a problem.

that and I'm used to breezy 365.


----------



## Tony73

Get your piggy banks ready coz we are bound to see housing prices drop to about $100 bucks. I’ll buy a whole city!


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Tony73 said:


> Get your piggy banks ready coz we are bound to see housing prices drop to about $100 bucks. I'll buy a whole city!


Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## kingcorey321

dnlbaboof said:


> dr munchkin clearly said no more 600 as some people are making more unemployed than working. We must support dr munchkin.


Trump said no more about 2 months ago on this How are any of you surprised ?
Its been time to get back to work months ago. The real world is out there waiting for you to get what you can out of it .
You do not need free money be your own master .
Go make that money .



Tony73 said:


> Get your piggy banks ready coz we are bound to see housing prices drop to about $100 bucks. I'll buy a whole city!


Actually here in michigan home prices are the highest they have been in 10 years .
I own a few rental properties i just listed for sale. Tired of dealing with dead beats .
I bought them 8 years ago 51 ...now worth 147 78 now 250 . 32 and 5k in repairs repo now worth 140 .
better to sell now then rent that is about 15 to 17 years of rental cash if i sell now. 
No repairs insurance i always kept my own insurance no i dont have the money this month or partial amounts .


----------



## Tony73

kingcorey321 said:


> Trump said no more about 2 months ago on this How are any of you surprised ?
> Its been time to get back to work months ago. The real world is out there waiting for you to get what you can out of it .
> You do not need free money be your own master .
> Go make that money .


It's easier to be babied around and get free stuff. 2020 is a no profit year.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Tony73 said:


> It's easier to be babied around and get free stuff. 2020 is a no profit year.


----------



## got a p

dude 2 months ago latest was time to sell. if you sell now for an inflated price you're lucky bc we're looking at a big housing recession and everybody knows it. my bro-in law worked on this house last year, to up it's value like he normally does but this time saw an opportunity to get in on the sale as well. they closed in march and got a nice profit. so he got his normal contracting money PLUS a profit from the deal. got the most he could get imo. if you can get an inflated price right now take it or you will be waiting a while.

buyers market is real close.


----------



## Young Kim

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What jobs?
> 
> 50,000,000 job losses = no jobs


Well, there are jobs available, just not good ones. I see a lot of very very low paying jobs being offered, and that is I think what people are upset about. I had a passenger recently who worked at a factory before being laid off. I think they made like plastic fixtures for restaurants. His business dried up to zero, and he has been binge watching Netflix and is totally anxious of the July 31st date and the cutoff of 600/wk. He recommended "Tiger King" to me (I watched some of it after my shift and loved the circus that it was). He told me he couldn't find any meaningful work that could pay him anywhere near what he used to be getting paid. Except for places like Taco Bell where he was told he could not get more than 10 hours per week, he told me he is hitting dead ends. Thus, I am guessing there are a lot more like him. I asked him what he is going to do and his plan is to move back in with his parents. I think people will adapt, but the transition will be radical for many.



got a p said:


> dude 2 months ago latest was time to sell. if you sell now for an inflated price you're lucky bc we're looking at a big housing recession and everybody knows it. my bro-in law worked on this house last year, to up it's value like he normally does but this time saw an opportunity to get in on the sale as well. they closed in march and got a nice profit. so he got his normal contracting money PLUS a profit from the deal. got the most he could get imo. if you can get an inflated price right now take it or you will be waiting a while.
> 
> buyers market is real close.


Regarding "buyers market is real close", I imagine it to be so. I can't believe house prices have not crashed yet. It is another thing that surprises me to a great shock this year. Just like the stock market roaring back. On EVERY interview on CNBC, even former Fed chairs like Ben Bernanke and Janet Yellen only predicted a U shaped stock market recovery OR an L. Just shocking what the Federal Reserve can do. And the dollar has not crashed!!! Yet...



kingcorey321 said:


> Trump said no more about 2 months ago on this How are any of you surprised ?
> Its been time to get back to work months ago. The real world is out there waiting for you to get what you can out of it .
> You do not need free money be your own master .
> Go make that money .
> 
> 
> Actually here in michigan home prices are the highest they have been in 10 years .
> I own a few rental properties i just listed for sale. Tired of dealing with dead beats .
> I bought them 8 years ago 51 ...now worth 147 78 now 250 . 32 and 5k in repairs repo now worth 140 .
> better to sell now then rent that is about 15 to 17 years of rental cash if i sell now.
> No repairs insurance i always kept my own insurance no i dont have the money this month or partial amounts .


I truly hope you get good prices on your sales my friend. Please endeavor to sell them fast as you can! I do agree with others that a housing crash could be next. Especially when a lot more people fall behind on their mortgages... both landlords and tenants.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I was purely stating for SF and Bay Area (working).
> 
> I know it's totally different in other spots in the United States.
> 
> trust me, I could have brought a house a long time ago if I made what I made elsewhere.
> 
> that's also a problem.
> 
> that and I'm used to breezy 365.


I hear of SF and the Bay Area being near impossible to afford. Glad I live in Chicago...



got a p said:


> cmon kat you can't really believe that. you know that most american states you can buy a house in a decent neighborhood for $200k. you are talking purely about the richest and most gentrified cities in america. when i left los angeles it was like...holy cow, is it always happy hour out here? prices are so different. you lose touch with reality in places like san fran, ny and la.


Again, so glad I live in Chicago. The midwest has not had any big bubbles in real estate for a very long time. I hope prices do not crash here in Chicago.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Munchkin??? Lol!
> 
> They want us to find jobs that are not there.
> 
> Psychos run this planet.


RE: "They want us to find jobs that are not there.", there are jobs but just ones that pay poorly and are dead end jobs. I sense that a revolution may be coming. Maybe that is what the powers that be are planning, and prepping for.



Tony73 said:


> That's what Muchin doesn't understand. There are no jobs! People might look, sure. Doesn't change the fact there will be no jobs.


When enough people are out of work and even the middle class join in the riots, the rich like Mnuchin will hide in their expensive underground bunkers... I saw a video of it and rich people are getting ready.


----------



## ChillinLA

156 economists from dozens of the nation's leading universities wrote an open letter to policymakers urging them to "use all the tools at their disposal to avoid further preventable harm to people and the economy, including recurring direct stimulus payments, lasting until the economy recovers."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimwan...-direct-urge-156-top-economists/#6456ef531831


----------



## LetsBeSmart

When Senate comes back from their permanent vacation they will vote on it and we will get an extension, probably not the 600. but close to it maybe 400.


----------



## islanddriver

I think we will get the max unemployment for your state


----------



## LetsBeSmart

islanddriver said:


> I think we will get the max unemployment for your state


That won't work because every state is different and some like Florida only pay 275. there are more like this so won't help the purpose of doing it.


----------



## islanddriver

LetsBeSmart said:


> That won't work because every state is different and some like Florida only pay 275. there are more like this so won't help the purpose of doing it.


yes, each state is based on the income for that state. so Florida is 275, NY is 524. higher income higher expenses. no one will get over what the make from a job. same as when you are laid off from a job before the virus.


----------



## LetsBeSmart

islanddriver said:


> yes, each state is based on the income for that state. so Florida is 275, NY is 524. higher income higher expenses. no one will get over what the make from a job. same as when you are laid off from a job before the virus.


Wrong.


----------



## UStaxman

SHalester said:


> pretty sure the middle class is not ' rapidly declining' by huge amounts or percents in any state. Some changes here and there, but nothing grand.
> 
> Country median household income is meaningless as a gauge of anything except maybe to compare to other countries.


You are correct; Middle Class is not declining ... anymore- the reality is 'Middle Class' as previously defined has long since disappeared!

Reality is a family of 4 living on less than $100K/ yr is 'working' or 'lower-middle' class.
Simple math:
$100K equates to $5800/ month NET
• Assuming current Effective fed tax rate, 3.5% effective State tax rate, $200/ bi-weekly employee portion of employer sponsored health insurance and 5% 401K participation.
Subtract food, housing, etc. and you are break even - negative if you reside in metro Boston, NY, DC, Seattle, LA, etc!
If only 20% of American Taxpayers have AGI exceeding $100K that means 'middle class' lifestyle of owning a house in suburbs, decent health insurance, saving 'emergency funds' paying for children's education, etc Is often elusive....

Another statistic revealing that less than 40% of Americans have access to $1000 of emergency funds... let alone 3 months reserve. This statistic reiterates the fact that 'working class' - I.e. 'week to week' is the overwhelming majority more so than 'Middle Class' as previously defined by American Standard of Living.

Although I can provide 'cited' resources ... common sense with open eyes should prevail.


----------



## PeAceMaKer769

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Uber been surging nonstop. Tell these people to sign up! I see help wanted signs advertising jobs everywhere. Every restaurant I go to has For Hire in window. And not many cruise employees in Chicago. But you are right with the flight attendants. But if people aren't flying they are doing something else so there are jobs to be found. I think it will be okay for these unemployed. It seems there are many jobs available.


----------



## Uberguyken

islanddriver said:


> I think we will get the max unemployment for your state


Ok sorry but $235 is the max here and that just doesn't get me excited....


----------



## LetsBeSmart

PeAceMaKer769 said:


> Uber been surging nonstop. Tell these people to sign up! I see help wanted signs advertising jobs everywhere. Every restaurant I go to has For Hire in window. And not many cruise employees in Chicago. But you are right with the flight attendants. But if people aren't flying they are doing something else so there are jobs to be found. I think it will be okay for these unemployed. It seems there are many jobs available.


That sounds interesting but Chicago, you need a mask and a bullet proof vest if you going to work in that city.


----------



## SHalester

UStaxman said:


> common sense with open eyes should prevail.


yeah, sorry. I think you think middle class means they have cash here and there. It doesn't. A big percent ARE pay check to pay check. But they do pay their bills, they do keep the roof over their heads and they manage no matter what is thrown at them.

When the 'burbs' start emptying out of people I'll sign on to the middle class is shrinking in noticeable percents.


----------



## Young Kim

ChillinLA said:


> 156 economists from dozens of the nation's leading universities wrote an open letter to policymakers urging them to "use all the tools at their disposal to avoid further preventable harm to people and the economy, including recurring direct stimulus payments, lasting until the economy recovers."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimwan...-direct-urge-156-top-economists/#6456ef531831


I really hope something is done, or there is going to not only be a Great Recession, but a Great Depression II.



LetsBeSmart said:


> When Senate comes back from their permanent vacation they will vote on it and we will get an extension, probably not the 600. but close to it maybe 400.


As I am taking up data from stories I read on the Internet, my passengers, and economists, if nothing is done, it is gonna get ugly fast.


----------



## SHalester

Young Kim said:


> there is going to not only be a Great Recession, but a Great Depression II.


what happened to Mister Sunshine?¿?
☀⛱&#128526;


----------



## Young Kim

LetsBeSmart said:


> That sounds interesting but Chicago, you need a mask and a bullet proof vest if you going to work in that city.


I think I need a bulletproof helmet. While driving in Chicago west of downtown, I wrote about how I got close to getting my car shot a while back when some guy ran across the street right in front of my car as I was driving forward...he spun around, and started shooting into another car on the other side of the street. I saw my life flash before my eyes. I just heard a "pop, pop, pop, pop, pop!" as he emptied his clip. I just froze... The passenger I was picking up, the name was Stephanie, immediately cancelled the ride (on the app). The guy entered his car, and the other car full of guys also drove off.



SHalester said:


> what happened to Mister Sunshine?¿?
> ☀⛱&#128526;


Lol, my friend. I am a cautious optimist, but a realist. Recently, I did transport a couple of passengers on different occasions who lost their apartment/couldn't afford to live alone (due to all the strife), and told me they are moving back in with their parents/relatives.

It does take effort sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## Tony73

LetsBeSmart said:


> When Senate comes back from their permanent vacation they will vote on it and we will get an extension, probably not the 600. but close to it maybe 400.


It's going to hard to live off that. I'll risk going back if that's the case. It's $600 or nothing for me.


----------



## UStaxman

SHalester said:


> yeah, sorry. I think you think middle class means they have cash here and there. It doesn't. A big percent ARE pay check to pay check. But they do pay their bills, they do keep the roof over their heads and they manage no matter what is thrown at them.
> 
> When the 'burbs' start emptying out of people I'll sign on to the middle class is shrinking in noticeable percents.


That is my point .... Living 'pay to pay check' is Working Class - 'working poor' ...being one pay check from economic disaster use to not be Middle Class - Approximately 20% of American Households fit into the Middle Class definition. Changing expectation to say those who pay their bills are middle class does not change the definition.


----------



## MothMan

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What jobs?


Jobs at a restaurant since that is what the post was about that I commented on. Before COVID, people wanted a job there. Once they started getting $600/week for doing nothing, they have no interest in being offered a job at that restaurant.


----------



## Young Kim

MothMan said:


> Jobs at a restaurant since that is what the post was about that I commented on. Before COVID, people wanted a job there. Once they started getting $600/week for doing nothing, they have no interest in being offered a job at that restaurant.


Good point, but does that factor into every worker? I am guessing that there are still people who would want to work at a restaurant even if the 600/week is extended, as the labor force is very deep. But the logic of what you say is true.


----------



## Tony73

They’re probably trying to scare people into going back to work, that way people can’t get confortable and “prepare” to collect. If they announced a month in advance that benefits would last until Jan 2021 prob 90% of the workforce would find a way to be fired.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Time to go back to work, free vacation is over.


----------



## LetsBeSmart

Ssgcraig said:


> Time to go back to work, free vacation is over.


It's too soon in places like Florida, they will learn the hard way, you will start seeing Hospitals filling up and people dying in their homes, we had approx. 15000 new cases yesterday and close to that the last week everyday, we already have beds maxed out in some hospitals.

This governor of ours is dangerous, 99% of what he thinks is money money money and I am pretty sure this will be his last elected job with unemployment mess and now this, as you know there are other states in same situation maybe not as bad but on the brink, too many stupid people out there and need to be told what to do with law.

I think the main thing going on is the people making 50k and up are like we can't do this anymore and pua aint helping us, maybe the 40k and under doing ok because we have been living within our income level but others the shit hitting the fan but this is life, hard choices ahead, for a change the poor will weather this better than many upper income people, and of course only if they extend the help with pua, who knows maybe this will take the US down to it's knees.


----------



## SHalester

UStaxman said:


> Living 'pay to pay check' is Working Class


yeah, no. Can't agree. Middle class IS the working class. Period. Hard stop. Move on. Tata.


----------



## got a p

here's the problem for us drivers. if people dont go back to work, we don't have much demand. we've already lost bars, concerts, sports, most of the airport stuff. the only reason you are able to squeak out a decent day once in a while is bc a lot of virus-share drivers have been on unemployment. once the unemployment is over they flood the streets.

the expanded unemployment was meant to be a tool to curb the covid. problem is at the end of the month people go back to work, covid cases go through the roof and we're back to square one. it might have been a good tool, but ultimately this is a free country and the responsibility lies with the people. trusting americans to be smart is a bad idea.

































those cases should have kept going down. we're not dumping trillions of future income for nothing. tbh if they (these idiots pictured above) didn't screw it up i think we should have managed to have a safe country by aug/sept assuming international travel was heavily protected. not like it would have been eradicated but it would have been able to be contained. people now point to facist countries like china as examples of how it's done. good job america!


----------



## Tony73

It will get extended. Relax.


----------



## roxoz

Keeping to the topic, I think the FED gov't is gonna have to continue with the weekly benefit, even if it's less than $600. The state gov't took away our ability to work and in my opinion, destroyed our economy, thus our ability to earn. Prior to Scamdemic, our economy was doing really well.

Asking inactive drivers for U/L to return to driving, instantly, will be disasterous. For the record, I'm still driving, I haven't needed the money from the FEDS.


----------



## got a p

agree 100%. from the beginning i felt it should have been more like 300 extra not 600. they saw pretty quickly why this would backfire. pretty sure the next things dems will do is make sure blue cities get higher federal assistance than the red states that don't have outrageous living costs.

remember they only need to _seem_ like they are the good guys. it's an illusion, they only care about one thing.


----------



## roxoz

got a p said:


> agree 100%. from the beginning i felt it should have been more like 300 extra not 600. they saw pretty quickly why this would backfire. pretty sure the next things dems will do is make sure blue cities get higher federal assistance than the red states that don't have outrageous living costs.
> 
> remember they only need to _seem_ like they are the good guys. it's an illusion, they only care about one thing.


If they're gonna extend FED assistance, it should be based on a person's salary prior to them losing their jobs with a capped amount, like $600. That's how state UE works.


----------



## got a p

It still has to be enough to pay the bills after tax, or the whole meaning of it's existence to help control covid spread, and massive housing problems doesn't work. Maybe a minimum and maximum. I get why it was 600 though. They really had to act fast and couldn't go through the normal extremely slow beauraucractic (sp?) Process.


----------



## Tony73

got a p said:


> It still has to be enough to pay the bills after tax, or the whole meaning of it's existence to help control covid spread, and massive housing problems doesn't work. Maybe a minimum and maximum. I get why it was 600 though. They really had to act fast and couldn't go through the normal extremely slow beauraucractic (sp?) Process.


The $600 was a generous gift to the American people. If we don't continue getting it, look no further than the protesters and arsonists as the sole cause. Because of a few bad apples the whole nation suffers...


----------



## got a p

i wouldn't give the protesters that much credit, they don't factor into this.

a couple hundred thousand vs 350 million


----------



## jeanocelot

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


Are you a masochist?


----------



## Trafficat

jeanocelot said:


> Are you a masochist?


I don't gain sexual satisfaction from pain. But I sure do seem to enjoy suffering.

It is the best for the nation if the nation can get back to work. But obviously bad for those who are making more on unemployment than they were working... until of course, the entire economy that is supporting that unemployment cannot sustain the pressure of supporting so many freeloaders.


----------



## ChillinLA

Yeah, sure. I should forgo PUA, while my income is down to 20k from 100k, because the wealthiest nation in history could not afford it! - unbelievable BS from those billionaires in Senate!
On Nov 3rd. they should clean house, and get rid of especially that corporate socialist Mitch McConnell.


----------



## Young Kim

LetsBeSmart said:


> It's too soon in places like Florida, they will learn the hard way, you will start seeing Hospitals filling up and people dying in their homes, we had approx. 15000 new cases yesterday and close to that the last week everyday, we already have beds maxed out in some hospitals.
> 
> This governor of ours is dangerous, 99% of what he thinks is money money money and I am pretty sure this will be his last elected job with unemployment mess and now this, as you know there are other states in same situation maybe not as bad but on the brink, too many stupid people out there and need to be told what to do with law.
> 
> I think the main thing going on is the people making 50k and up are like we can't do this anymore and pua aint helping us, maybe the 40k and under doing ok because we have been living within our income level but others the shit hitting the fan but this is life, hard choices ahead, for a change the poor will weather this better than many upper income people, and of course only if they extend the help with pua, who knows maybe this will take the US down to it's knees.


Yes, but what is up with your great and beautiful state? I have been seeing and reading so many crazy things happening in Florida. Everything from the insane virus numbers to lots of "Karens" causing a commotion... And yes, I think it's interesting that the poor may end up a little better off than the upper middle...



Tony73 said:


> It will get extended. Relax.


I sure hope so. It is busy here in Chicago. But I am bracing myself for August 1st. It takes no effort for scores of Uber drivers to "regain work" by going online... but it takes a lot more for potential passengers to suddenly have the money to go anywhere if they still have no jobs.


----------



## ChillinLA

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowuLUIMNFnMLvgAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
The lag between the ending of this PUI and the start of another PUI : "some families could go a month before help is available again"


----------



## Joe Knob

Trafficat said:


> How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


I always assumed it was intended as an incentive to keep people home to try and curb the virus spread


----------



## rkozy

In all honesty, this $600/week extra unemployment BS needed to end. It should have been half that amount, or less. This was the government's half-assed attempt at propping up an economic system that is failing most Americans. Once the unemployment does end, people will be tossed out on the streets, will starve and/or freeze to death, and then America can finally get a better appreciation of what Stage 4 Capitalism is all about.

Throwing people $600/week because the government botched its response to a global pandemic just muddies the waters. Americans need to see what really happens when a failing economic system and an irresponsible government are joined at the hip.


----------



## ChillinLA

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...vIaCCzDnxf4CMP2F8gU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en"I think, frankly, it would be a catastrophe not to extend unemployment insurance,"


----------



## tohunt4me

kcdrvr15 said:


> Life is tough, every generation has challenges, and there is no free lunch. If you want to eat, you have to work.


----------



## weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz

lmao at everyone mad at poor people for getting $600 a week when these government crooks spend that on breakfast, lunch, dinner daily, and get $5000+ a week while on vacation like they have been for months, come back for 2 weeks like they actually provide anything of value to humanity & will go on vacation again after that gruelling 2 weeks of talking in circles like theyre intelligent. parasites mad at people who actually work for a living priceless.

isnt it obvious all those "working" from home dont contribute anything to society? but they working hard on that paperwork so they got all the ppp loans haha sitting in their mcmansions gaming the system saying $600 too much its pure comedy out here

$50 a day or $1500 ubi monthly foreveryone over 18 is the only way out of this mess period.

there are no jobs to go back to. amazon & walmart stocking grocery shelves isnt the answer lmao

50% of all jobs under 40K were wiped away, united laying off 36,000+ after billions in bailouts again, stock market would be at $15,000 if the fed didnt prop it up NIGHTLY with .5-1 TRILLION, hundreds of billion dollar companies filing bankrupctcy, 20+% not paying mortgage or rent, 50 million unemployment claims....

no ones flying, no fans at sporting events, no concerts, confrences, vacation spots, hotels jacking up prices or back to normal ones but cutting all services ammenities because bailed out might as well keep rooms empty, rental car lots full of cars rotting away...

as if 50+ million jobs coming back aug 1st

itll be interesting thats for sure, the audacity of dragging it out keeping people on edge not knowing is a criminal act of negligence in itself

call the irs or sba its basically fraud, bet billionaires arent on hold hours with robots that hang up on them, no human support available anywhere & now cities trying to make masks mandatory

if youre going to reset the economy gotta give everyone the same start UBI is the answer

let the balls drop either pay everyone to quarauntine or do something, poo or get off the pot as they say, real humans are suffering


----------



## Galveston

roxoz said:


> Keeping to the topic, I think the FED gov't is gonna have to continue with the weekly benefit, even if it's less than $600. The state gov't took away our ability to work and in my opinion, destroyed our economy, thus our ability to earn. Prior to Scamdemic, our economy was doing really well.
> 
> Asking inactive drivers for U/L to return to driving, instantly, will be disasterous. For the record, I'm still driving, I haven't needed the money from the FEDS.


You are nuts to be driving at all. It is not worth your life or the lives of others. And thank Bernie Sanders for the $600 and unemployment for Uber drivers.



got a p said:


> agree 100%. from the beginning i felt it should have been more like 300 extra not 600. they saw pretty quickly why this would backfire. pretty sure the next things dems will do is make sure blue cities get higher federal assistance than the red states that don't have outrageous living costs.
> 
> remember they only need to _seem_ like they are the good guys. it's an illusion, they only care about one thing.


Absurd. I made over $50k gross full time and now will only receive $207 per week. If they don't extend the $600 then landlords will have to pay former tenants triple cost to act as security. Otherwise every town is gonna look like Detroit with empty homes vandalized and gutted for copper


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Poll is open until July 25th

https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-the-final-countdown.405691/


----------



## roxoz

Galveston said:


> You are nuts to be driving at all. It is not worth your life or the lives of others. And thank Bernie Sanders for the $600 and unemployment for Uber drivers.


I hate to burst your bubble, but it took a majority in the house and senate to pass the CARES act, comprised of both dems and repubs and a repub president to sign it into law. They all worked quickly and together.
Nice try... FYI - Bernie isn't running for president anymore, he got shut out by Joe.


----------



## Jimmy44

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...
> [/QUOTE
> I understand that the 600 extra was a one time thing. I think it would be fair if they adjusted UI do be a percentage of your weekly income prior to the Pandemic.





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Poll is open until July 25th
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-the-final-countdown.405691/
> View attachment 488140


This was a one time thing that may never happen again. I think it would be fair to adjust the UI to what you were making prior to the Pandemic.


----------



## May H.

dnlbaboof said:


> dr munchkin clearly said no more 600 as some people are making more unemployed than working. We must support dr munchkin.


Seriously, In my area the cost of living is so high. Earning less than $600 gross per week is a poverty wage, you can't even cover basic living expenses on that. Perhaps companies should be compelled to pay their workers real living-wages instead.


----------



## Young Kim

weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz said:


> lmao at everyone mad at poor people for getting $600 a week when these government crooks spend that on breakfast, lunch, dinner daily, and get $5000+ a week while on vacation like they have been for months, come back for 2 weeks like they actually provide anything of value to humanity & will go on vacation again after that gruelling 2 weeks of talking in circles like theyre intelligent. parasites mad at people who actually work for a living priceless.
> 
> isnt it obvious all those "working" from home dont contribute anything to society? but they working hard on that paperwork so they got all the ppp loans haha sitting in their mcmansions gaming the system saying $600 too much its pure comedy out here
> 
> $50 a day or $1500 ubi monthly foreveryone over 18 is the only way out of this mess period.
> 
> there are no jobs to go back to. amazon & walmart stocking grocery shelves isnt the answer lmao
> 
> 50% of all jobs under 40K were wiped away, united laying off 36,000+ after billions in bailouts again, stock market would be at $15,000 if the fed didnt prop it up NIGHTLY with .5-1 TRILLION, hundreds of billion dollar companies filing bankrupctcy, 20+% not paying mortgage or rent, 50 million unemployment claims....
> 
> no ones flying, no fans at sporting events, no concerts, confrences, vacation spots, hotels jacking up prices or back to normal ones but cutting all services ammenities because bailed out might as well keep rooms empty, rental car lots full of cars rotting away...
> 
> as if 50+ million jobs coming back aug 1st
> 
> itll be interesting thats for sure, the audacity of dragging it out keeping people on edge not knowing is a criminal act of negligence in itself
> 
> call the irs or sba its basically fraud, bet billionaires arent on hold hours with robots that hang up on them, no human support available anywhere & now cities trying to make masks mandatory
> 
> if youre going to reset the economy gotta give everyone the same start UBI is the answer
> 
> let the balls drop either pay everyone to quarauntine or do something, poo or get off the pot as they say, real humans are suffering


Bravo! Such a powerful and heartfelt post!


----------



## got a p

rkozy said:


> In all honesty, this $600/week extra unemployment BS needed to end. It should have been half that amount, or less. This was the government's half-assed attempt at propping up an economic system that is failing most Americans. Once the unemployment does end, people will be tossed out on the streets, will starve and/or freeze to death, and then America can finally get a better appreciation of what Stage 4 Capitalism is all about.
> 
> Throwing people $600/week because the government botched its response to a global pandemic just muddies the waters. Americans need to see what really happens when a failing economic system and an irresponsible government are joined at the hip.


the issue i have with it is that it makes people lazy. that plus, IT"S MEANT TO KEEP PEOPLE FROM SPREADING THE COVID. if it doesn't accomplish that then we just flushed a ton of money down the toilet that we are responsible for! sorry but when i hear about protests and rallies and house parties i just want like a giant cloud to come by and selectively squirt diarhea over all those that are guilty without end. i want these idiots literally covered in excrement with no reprieve.

f'ing it up for the rest of us.


----------



## ColdRider

Joe Knob said:


> I always assumed it was intended as an incentive to keep people home to try and curb the virus spread


They probably should have written that as one of the criteria then.

Some are collecting and still going out every week. Doing their part to spread this evil virus lol. 


rkozy said:


> In all honesty, this $600/week extra unemployment BS needed to end. It should have been half that amount, or less. This was the government's half-assed attempt at propping up an economic system that is failing most Americans. Once the unemployment does end, people will be tossed out on the streets, will starve and/or freeze to death, and then America can finally get a better appreciation of what Stage 4 Capitalism is all about.
> 
> Throwing people $600/week because the government botched its response to a global pandemic just muddies the waters. Americans need to see what really happens when a failing economic system and an irresponsible government are joined at the hip.


And I thought I was cold lmao.

Not gonna happen. People love big government taking care of them like their nanny. 


ChillinLA said:


> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...vIaCCzDnxf4CMP2F8gU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en"I think, frankly, it would be a catastrophe not to extend unemployment insurance,"


The federal reserve wants to continue printing money and loaning it to the US? _You don't say_!


weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz said:


> lmao at everyone mad at poor people for getting $600 a week when these government crooks spend that on breakfast, lunch, dinner daily, and get $5000+ a week while on vacation like they have been for months, come back for 2 weeks like they actually provide anything of value to humanity & will go on vacation again after that gruelling 2 weeks of talking in circles like theyre intelligent. parasites mad at people who actually work for a living priceless.
> 
> isnt it obvious all those "working" from home dont contribute anything to society? but they working hard on that paperwork so they got all the ppp loans haha sitting in their mcmansions gaming the system saying $600 too much its pure comedy out here
> 
> $50 a day or $1500 ubi monthly foreveryone over 18 is the only way out of this mess period.
> 
> there are no jobs to go back to. amazon & walmart stocking grocery shelves isnt the answer lmao
> 
> 50% of all jobs under 40K were wiped away, united laying off 36,000+ after billions in bailouts again, stock market would be at $15,000 if the fed didnt prop it up NIGHTLY with .5-1 TRILLION, hundreds of billion dollar companies filing bankrupctcy, 20+% not paying mortgage or rent, 50 million unemployment claims....
> 
> no ones flying, no fans at sporting events, no concerts, confrences, vacation spots, hotels jacking up prices or back to normal ones but cutting all services ammenities because bailed out might as well keep rooms empty, rental car lots full of cars rotting away...
> 
> as if 50+ million jobs coming back aug 1st
> 
> itll be interesting thats for sure, the audacity of dragging it out keeping people on edge not knowing is a criminal act of negligence in itself
> 
> call the irs or sba its basically fraud, bet billionaires arent on hold hours with robots that hang up on them, no human support available anywhere & now cities trying to make masks mandatory
> 
> if youre going to reset the economy gotta give everyone the same start UBI is the answer
> 
> let the balls drop either pay everyone to quarauntine or do something, poo or get off the pot as they say, real humans are suffering


UBI LOL


May H. said:


> Seriously, In my area the cost of living is so high. Earning less than $600 gross per week is a poverty wage, you can't even cover basic living expenses on that. Perhaps companies should be compelled to pay their workers real living-wages instead.


Cost of living is high, make changes. Move in with a roommate if you have to. Rent a room, closet, or something.

Maybe move? Find a new job?


----------



## Jimmy44

Young Kim said:


> Bravo! Such a powerful and heartfelt post!


Everytime I hear experts saying 600 is a disincentive to return to work I go thru the roof. If there was a safe way to return to work I would gladly. It's not about money it's about saving your life. My 800 a week is spent by time I get it. That money is going right back into the economy. The 600 a week was designed to keep us from working and keeping us safe.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

ChillinLA said:


> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowuLUIMNFnMLvgAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> The lag between the ending of this PUI and the start of another PUI : "some families could go a month before help is available again"


Trump can extend it by executive order, or congress can temporarily extend it as well... while they are all trying to work out the next stimulus.

I seriously doubt anyone in government is going to just leave everyone hanging high and dry... Congress is not stupid. Neither is Trump. They realize the economic calamity that can occur, and being this is an election year they will all be toes to the curb (pun intended),


----------



## got a p

Jimmy44 said:


> Everytime I hear experts saying 600 is a disincentive to return to work I go thru the roof. If there was a safe way to return to work I would gladly. It's not about money it's about saving your life. My 800 a week is spent by time I get it. That money is going right back into the economy. The 600 a week was designed to keep us from working and keeping us safe.


go through the roof one more time. 600/week+ (averaging around $50k/year with unemployment) is a disincentive to go back to work. how is there even an argument about that? you live in mystic, go live in los angeles for a while and you will realize there are generations of people who rape the system like it's their job. you can't make that argument from the burbs.


----------



## weirdocensorsmakegreatnaz

got a p said:


> the issue i have with it is that it makes people lazy. that plus, IT"S MEANT TO KEEP PEOPLE FROM SPREADING THE COVID. if it doesn't accomplish that then we just flushed a ton of money down the toilet that we are responsible for! sorry but when i hear about protests and rallies and house parties i just want like a giant cloud to come by and selectively squirt diarhea over all those that are guilty without end. i want these idiots literally covered in excrement with no reprieve.
> 
> f'ing it up for the rest of us.


lmao everyone is going to get covid geez that toothpaste was out the tube in feb a month after china locked down 150+ million the equivilant of half the usa population, only an idiot could think they could stop it

the extra $600 a week is 2 billion a day

the 3 trillion stimulus was enough to give 50 million people $20,000

most got $1200 whered the other $18,800 go?

oh thats right corporate welfare & bailouts and to millionaires & billionaires who are still laying off & declaring bankrupcty

the fed was pumping half a trillion and sometimes a TRILLION into the credit and stock markets to prop it up EVERY NIGHT

but dont have 2 billion a day for 30+ million unemployed

gtfoh
thats what the government does flush money down the toilet and pisses i mean lets it trickle down to the plebs

only person that can ruin things for you is YOU

want to stop people from protesting for human rights why? its basically still just a strong flu at this point, i bet you think masks are really gonna protect you too huh?

looks like the greedy pigs are going to cut it to 200-400 instead of 600 with another check of $1200-2000

if they cut it the entire enconomy would just collapse its 50+ million out of work and 50% unemployment with no jobs to go back to & no places to travel either

that 600+ a week is keeping 30+ million families a float, what you think they can do on aug 1st if you take that away

dont hate the players hate the game

if they werent on vacation and gave people a clue about the future i know i wouldnt be out here driving but since i have zero clue im taking these rides making $800+ a week driving on top of the 600 + unmemployment cuz its self preservation yo, imma stack these 2000+$ weeks cuz the worst is yet to come so i hope you prepared lol

i went to a bank the other day & they couldnt even get me a roll of quarters lmao not like i was trying to cash out thousands just 1 roll, nope like you dont have $10,000+ in quarters in the vault? why are you even open, half these spots should just stay closed the human support theyre offering is non existent, like who wants to wear a mask at a bar or out to dinner, give me a break oh wow i can open up at half capacity, are the utility companies letting me get 50% off, how bout the landlord, can i pay my employees half too while were at it?

these people who never lifted a finger in their life and make 6 figures + have no clue whats going on or what to do


----------



## got a p

I agree with a lot of what you said. Primarily everyone will get covid which is sad bci caught it in March and I know that it will kill a lot of people. Overweight people are going to die. I feel like I will catch it a few times over the next couple years but it won't do much bc my body will fight it immediately after that first round. Still, it will kill maybe a million people. That's more than all American wars combined in a couple years. Vaccine might stop that from happening if people keep their shit together.


----------



## SHalester

ColdRider said:


> Move in with a roommate if you have to.


wow, not every single member here is single. Some actually have families where up and moving and/or 'inviting' a renter is just not a thing. sheesh.


----------



## ColdRider

SHalester said:


> wow, not every single member here is single. Some actually have families where up and moving and/or 'inviting' a renter is just not a thing. sheesh.


That was just an option. Key word, option, as in you have more than one.

I know you typically pick one thing from an entire post and make your little wow statement. Come on, gimme that OH FACE! &#128562;


----------



## SHalester

ColdRider said:


> I know you typically pick one thing from an entire post and make your little wow statement.


yeah, like every single other online poster.....EVER! However, as usual, this time you are wrong. It was the entire post. Only noobs quote an entire note longer than a sentence.
You are very quick with 'options' that only would apply to, say, like you. That is certainly not the case for those who live in high housing costs areas; the ability to 'up and move' or rent a room just isn't (ever) a viable option. It's right up there with 'get a job' when posted anywhere on this forum. Sheesh.
Now WOW me, I enjoy 'em.


----------



## Jimmy44

SinTaxERROR said:


> Trump can extend it by executive order, or congress can temporarily extend it as well... while they are all trying to work out the next stimulus.
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone in government is going to just leave everyone hanging high and dry... Congress is not stupid. Neither is Trump. They realize the economic calamity that can occur, and being this is an election year they will all be toes to the curb (pun intended),


I agree totally and there have been many criptic messages suggesting you are correct. It seems like they enjoy waiting until the 11th hour to make a bigger splash and come riding in on a white horse to save the day. I think the stymulus will keep going until a vaccine allows gig workers to return to work safely.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree totally and there have been many criptic messages suggesting you are correct. It seems like they enjoy waiting until the 11th hour to make a bigger splash and come riding in on a white horse to save the day. I think the stymulus will keep going until a vaccine allows gig workers to return to work safely.


I think a temporary extension of FPUC will be given by no later than Friday July 24th extending FPUC at least an additional 4 weeks or so (thru end of second summer break), until they get this worked out. Just my opinion of course...


----------



## Markisonit

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Get out of that no-paying uber crap and get yourself a real job and stop expecting all the freebies.


----------



## pootboy

as Covid blooms ever more rapidly (geometric viral progression doesn't wait on blustering politicians) and hospitals in every state with any amount of population density become overwhelmed (and the entire service, travel, dining, retail, and entertainment sectors are officially shuttered for at least a year, along with 35% of the nation's economy and jobs) most likely the repubs will cave and agree to a diminished UI boost. $300-$400 a week probably.


----------



## EdOz

$600/wk is not $50k a year on unemployment to whomever said it.. it’s $31k... and with so many states offering shit benefits .. people are making what they need to survive.

there are so many in denial about how much this country is ****ed right now.. and why other countries have been able to beat this back with minimal economic harm while we can’t even take simple steps to stop the spread because our precious freedoms might be curtailed for a few months.

We will be the cause of the second wave elsewhere.. just because we never got out of the first.

embarassing.


----------



## pootboy

The average single adult can't keep a roof over their head, a car, medical insurance, and food in their mouth on less than 1500 a month. In the state of texas, as a gig worker, I'll be getting $200 a week in state benefits after the 600 boost runs out. That doesn't even cover rent for most people in non-rural areas, and god save you if you have children.

That's going to leave the entire paycheck-to-paycheck working class utterly decimated, and unable to pay for basic necessities.

Once the reality of that sinks in, and the potential domino effect of mass defaulting/evictions/repos start to creep up the food chain to the banks and property owners, congress is going to start whistling a different tune right quick.


----------



## Jimmy44

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think a temporary extension of FPUC will be given by no later than Friday July 24th extending FPUC at least an additional 4 weeks or so (thru end of second summer break), until they get this worked out. Just my opinion of course...


I agree July was a bear I had to pay property taxes , pre-pay my winter oil bill and pay my car insurance. I was lucky that I had already done my taxes and paid the IRS.


----------



## Jennyma

The GOP is open to supporting additional benefits of $200-400 a week


----------



## Jim1234

For those who are complaining about not getting any more money and voted for Trump - stop the objections. Besides, the rich and big corporations got their big bonus in 2016 and now. That is what the Republican Party is all about. Us grunts are just expendable workers. Voting does matter.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jennyma said:


> The GOP is open to supporting additional benefits of $200-400 a week


That's nice to know - I think that is fair- that's not to far off from what Dem's want.


----------



## ChillinLA

Jennyma said:


> The GOP is open to supporting additional benefits of $200-400 a week


Source?


----------



## ChillinLA

Jennyma said:


> The GOP is open to supporting additional benefits of $200-400 a week


"GOP lawmakers have discussed proposing the federal benefit be cut from an additional $600 per week to between $200 per week and $400 per week. The lower number is viewed as the likelier outcome in their bill"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/19/republican-stimulus-unemployment-coronavirus/


----------



## ColdRider




----------



## SinTaxERROR

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 488765


Linked-in catfishing... Wish I would have thought of that long ago... :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 488765


Forgot the most obvious one. At least they're getting more creative.


----------



## mbd

600
200
Meet in the middle somewhere...


----------



## goneubering

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Forgot the most obvious one. At least they're getting more creative.
> 
> View attachment 488778


Isn't everybody a consultant??


----------



## Jimmy44

ChillinLA said:


> "GOP lawmakers have discussed proposing the federal benefit be cut from an additional $600 per week to between $200 per week and $400 per week. The lower number is viewed as the likelier outcome in their bill"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/19/republican-stimulus-unemployment-coronavirus/


I could live with that till end of year.


----------



## The super uber

The $600 WK is Federal Unemployment and should be given to those who do not qualify for State UI. It appears that many are double dipping, leading to greater income than working. There is the problem and it should have been thought-out clearly before double paying. Those who did not qualify for State UI should have been given the $600 and only those workers.
The Gov't screwed up...now the system is broken...we all will pay for the mistake.


----------



## Jimmy44

The super uber said:


> The $600 WK is Federal Unemployment and should be given to those who do not qualify for State UI. It appears that many are double dipping, leading to greater income than working. There is the problem and it should have been thought-out clearly before double paying. Those who did not qualify for State UI should have been given the $600 and only those workers.
> The Gov't screwed up...now the system is broken...we all will pay for the mistake.


I disagree the 600 was added to give UI recipients what they would normally make and was actually paying people to not work. Without the 600 I would be getting 198 a week. Getting the 600 is not double dipping.


----------



## got a p

people are forgetting the reason the unemployment was given. to keep people home and not spread disease. unfortunately not everyone got the memo and our covid situation has not improved.










they can extend pua benefits but if people don't stop congregating in large groups in 6 months we will be in the same place or worse.


----------



## sellkatsell44

got a p said:


> people are forgetting the reason the unemployment was given. to keep people home and not spread disease. unfortunately not everyone got the memo and our covid situation has not improved.
> 
> View attachment 489221
> 
> 
> they can extend pua benefits but if people don't stop congregating in large groups in 6 months we will be in the same place or worse.


The problem is people are never going to stay indoors.

they should have just spent the money helping pple work safely (I see barbershops with sections now) and distributing PPEs they buy (using the money to funnel back into the economy) and spending a fraction of what was given for the pple who really can't work from home and are at high risk.

Now that's what the economy is struggling to do (reopen without the vaccine) but it would have been a lot better if they got ahead of this back in March/April, roll out with a committee to spearhead this movement in US.


----------



## Young Kim

Markisonit said:


> Get out of that no-paying uber crap and get yourself a real job and stop expecting all the freebies.


I've been working through this pandemic but I am worried that the fares are going to drop fast once the stimulus runs out. As I wrote and reported earlier, once the pandemic really hit home in Chicago back in early March, it was so slow. Once the 1200 checks hit and then the 600/wk PUA, it got SO busy. It was just like before the pandemic and even better for UberEats. Since people did not want to go out, the deliveries and UberEats surges were through the roof.



ColdRider said:


> View attachment 488765


MOST EXCELLENT!!! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## zombieguy

The super uber said:


> The $600 WK is Federal Unemployment and should be given to those who do not qualify for State UI. It appears that many are double dipping, leading to greater income than working. There is the problem and it should have been thought-out clearly before double paying. Those who did not qualify for State UI should have been given the $600 and only those workers.
> The Gov't screwed up...now the system is broken...we all will pay for the mistake.


Totally wrong. FPUC(Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation, the $600) was set up from the beginning to give people that extra $600 on top of UI to keep people spending money and to be able to pay their bills, rent, mortgage, etc, because businesses were shut down. You couldn't go get another job because everything was closed. There were no jobs. Regular unemployment, depending on your state is a fraction of your salary, the Feds wanted to keep the economy going to some extent. Those who did not qualify for regular state UI got PUA (Pandemic Unemployment Assistance). Gig worker and Contractors who would not normally qualify for regular UI got this. PUA is not ending but it depends on your state for how long those who are getting PUA will continue to get it. States like NY and NJ get UI for 26 weeks plus the extra 13 weeks for a total of 39 weeks so even if the FPUC ends those people will still get regular UI. For gig workers in NJ, that amount is $231 a week. Other states give 12 weeks of UI plus the extra 13 weeks so it depends where you live.



got a p said:


> people are forgetting the reason the unemployment was given. to keep people home and not spread disease. unfortunately not everyone got the memo and our covid situation has not improved.


It wasn't to keep people home. It was to supplement their income because as I stated above, there were no jobs because everything was closed. UI, normally, is by design to hold people over while they look for another job. You can't find another job when another job doesn't exist. There was a time when there was no place to go because everything was closed. Now that places are reopening and its summer, people are going out and not following the rules which is why there will undoubtedly be a 2nd wave. There will be a 2nd $1200 stimulus check and FPUC will either stay at $600 or most likely get reduced to somewhere in the $300-$400 range and last until at least the end of the year. Its also no surprise that they waited until the last minute, they do this all the time. It may even expire and if it does expire, that will strengthen the case to keep it at $600 because there will be millions of people figuratively calling for Republican's heads on a platter when they can't make their August 1st mortgage or rent payment.


----------



## Young Kim

zombieguy said:


> ... There will be a 2nd $1200 stimulus check and FPUC will either stay at $600 or most likely get reduced to somewhere in the $300-$400 range.


I hope you are right, I've been working through this pandemic and notice that my ride requests (at night), and in Chicago, are still steady even though it is noticeably less than this time last year. I'd hate to think what will happen if they force companies to keep closed and then shut up any needed assistance (because of the government's shutdown). If enough people are shut out of work, broke, hungry, and even homeless, there may be civil unrest. And possible upcoming revolution...


----------



## zombieguy

Young Kim said:


> I hope you are right, I've been working through this pandemic and notice that my ride requests (at night), and in Chicago, are still steady even though it is noticeably less than this time last year. I'd hate to think what will happen if they force companies to keep closed and then shut up any needed assistance (because of the government's shutdown). If enough people are shut out of work, broke, hungry, and even homeless, there may be civil unrest. And possible upcoming revolution...


They have to pay people for crashing the economy. Trump, seeing how horrible this is for his reelection, did a total 180 yesterday in his stance about wearing masks and how bad the pandemic is, though I'm sure today, in Trump fashion he will revert back because that's how the Trump cycle usually goes. But lets see if all these Republican governors who have been kissing up to the president suddenly also have a change of heart about masks and reopening while their covid cases climb and if the governor of Georgia drops his lawsuit. If Trump really wants votes, he will keep the $600 OR raise it. Sounds crazy right? Rule nothing out, Donald Trump is our President.

https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...g-unemployed-workers-600-a-week-or-even-more/


----------



## Young Kim

zombieguy said:


> They have to pay people for crashing the economy. Trump, seeing how horrible this is for his reelection, did a total 180 yesterday in his stance about wearing masks and how bad the pandemic is, though I'm sure today, in Trump fashion he will revert back because that's how the Trump cycle usually goes. But lets see if all these Republican governors who have been kissing up to the president suddenly also have a change of heart about masks and reopening while their covid cases climb and if the governor of Georgia drops his lawsuit. If Trump really wants votes, he will keep the $600 OR raise it. Sounds crazy right? Rule nothing out, Donald Trump is our President.
> 
> https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...g-unemployed-workers-600-a-week-or-even-more/


Yeah, I drop off passengers all the time these days like bartenders, flight attendants, travel agents, and read about people on other websites in the comments section like corporate headhunters, etc. who say they will basically be done for without the $600/week or SOMETHING, until jobs come back. If they do stimulate again, it will cost a lot of money, but if they do absolutely nothing, it may cost the government a lot more money... Maybe not only a small number of people will riot like in June, but in the future many more...


----------



## Jimmy44

zombieguy said:


> They have to pay people for crashing the economy. Trump, seeing how horrible this is for his reelection, did a total 180 yesterday in his stance about wearing masks and how bad the pandemic is, though I'm sure today, in Trump fashion he will revert back because that's how the Trump cycle usually goes. But lets see if all these Republican governors who have been kissing up to the president suddenly also have a change of heart about masks and reopening while their covid cases climb and if the governor of Georgia drops his lawsuit. If Trump really wants votes, he will keep the $600 OR raise it. Sounds crazy right? Rule nothing out, Donald Trump is our President.
> 
> https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...g-unemployed-workers-600-a-week-or-even-more/


To be honest I think the Dems want to give to much and the Republicans to little. Republicans want there bill to be 1 trillion the Dems 3 trillion. They will compromise and settle for something in the middle.


----------



## LetsBeSmart

Tony73 said:


> It will get extended. Relax.


From what I read today Republicans want to bring it down to 200. and Democrats want the 600. to remain until end of year, I am thinking 400. or more depending how hard the Democrats fight for us, it will get extended I am 100% sure.


----------



## Jimmy44

LetsBeSmart said:


> From what I read today Republicans want to bring it down to 200. and Democrats want the 600. to remain until end of year, I am thinking 400. or more depending how hard the Democrats fight for us, it will get extended I am 100% sure.


Yes I think reducing it is fair somewhere between 3 or 400 is a figure that can work. We are still going to get UI on top of that. In my case it would go from 800 to 5 or 600. Because I am not paying tons on gas the net amount would be fine.


----------



## Tony73

This quarantine is being super productive for me. I really want to stay off for the remainder of the year. Let’s see if Democrats can do something right.


----------



## Jimmy44

Tony73 said:


> This quarantine is being super productive for me. I really want to stay off for the remainder of the year. Let's see if Democrats can do something right.


Yes I agree. Maybe January we will have vaccine and medications to address the symptoms. Until then I am self quarantined except for groceries etc.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I agree. Maybe January we will have vaccine and medications to address the symptoms. Until then I am self quarantined except for groceries etc.


I am starting to think that the 600 dollar extra will be extented either as it exists or with very slight alterations. I am reading the tea leaves based on what I am hearing.


----------



## SGorgonio760

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Better vote out the Republi-tards in November.


----------



## LetsBeSmart

SGorgonio760 said:


> Better vote out the Republi-tards in November.


I'll never vote for them again.


----------



## Tony73

Munichin and McConnell are clearly out of touch with reality. Covid is 15x times higher than March and they rather send people to their deaths. $600 or nothing.


----------



## goneubering

Tony73 said:


> Munichin and McConnell are clearly out of touch with reality. Covid is 15x times higher than March and they rather send people to their deaths. $600 or nothing.


Covid is a minor virus unless you're old or have a compromised immune system.


----------



## ChillinLA

The Senate proposal would continue payments up through October 5, 2020, but at a reduced rate of $200/week. However, beginning in October, under the Senate bill, the payments would increase so that, when combined with the state unemployment payment, it would represent 70% of lost wages. If an individual state cannot bring the total to 70%, the state can suggest an alternative and get a waiver from the Secretary of Labor.

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowrqkBMKBFMLKAAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
This just doesn't make sense, what cock n bull story!


----------



## Jimmy44

Tony73 said:


> Munichin and McConnell are clearly out of touch with reality. Covid is 15x times higher than March and they rather send people to their deaths. $600 or nothing.


Great points I could not agree more


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Great points I could not agree more


I guess Republicans are proposing 75% pre Pandemic earnings. I think that is fair for regular hourly employees. For gig workers I can see us getting screwed because state workers will short change us.


----------



## Jimmy44

Tony73 said:


> Munichin and McConnell are clearly out of touch with reality. Covid is 15x times higher than March and they rather send people to their deaths. $600 or nothing.


First of all the new Republican proposal includes a pet project of Trump's to rebuild the FBI building in it's current location which just happens to be next to a property of Trump's. 
2nd this 70% thing is great in theory if they could implement it asap. But they can't. The state's do not have the capacity to do this. 
They want to give us 200 extra until states can figure out the 70%. This could take forever and is totally unacceptable. The only choice is to extend the 600 dollars until the states can figure the 70% amount.
One of the key idiots is Charles Grassley from Iowa who insists on doing this. 
It proposes another 100 billion in PPP for small business which does us no good.
I think the Republicans if they do not back off there demands will get slaughtered in November.
They are disrespecting the gig and unskilled workers like us.
The Dems are way ahead on this issue and there proposal blows the Republicans away.


----------



## Tony73

goneubering said:


> Covid is a minor virus unless you're old or have a compromised immune system.


Who needs lungs after all? Time to evolve.


----------



## Jimmy44

Tony73 said:


> Who needs lungs after all? Time to evolve.


Really they are like gallbladders we do not really need them



Jimmy44 said:


> Really they are like gallbladders we do not really need them


I want every politician to drive for Uber or Lyft for 4 hours a day and take the money they earn and give it to charity. Do this until they find a vaccine and or cure. Show us we have nothing to worry about.



Jimmy44 said:


> Really they are like gallbladders we do not really need them
> 
> 
> I want every politician to drive for Uber or Lyft for 4 hours a day and take the money they earn and give it to charity. Do this until they find a vaccine and or cure. Show us we have nothing to worry about.


Also I want them all do give up half of there salary and give it to front line workers. They are asking us to take a 50% cut so why shouldn't they. Set the example and show us how easy it is


----------



## Jimmy44

ChillinLA said:


> The Senate proposal would continue payments up through October 5, 2020, but at a reduced rate of $200/week. However, beginning in October, under the Senate bill, the payments would increase so that, when combined with the state unemployment payment, it would represent 70% of lost wages. If an individual state cannot bring the total to 70%, the state can suggest an alternative and get a waiver from the Secretary of Labor.
> 
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowrqkBMKBFMLKAAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> This just doesn't make sense, what cock n bull story!


The state is already understaffed and is struggling to handle the 600 a week. You throw in this 70% deal and it could take months to get it right if ever.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Young Kim said:


> This was just posted this morning on Marketwatch.com:
> 
> *"Goodbye, extra $600: Unemployment benefits won't exceed wages in next stimulus bill, Mnuchin says" (headline of article, Marketwatch)*
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/g...us-bill-mnuchin-says-2020-07-09?mod=home-page
> Even though most recall that the Senate previously rejected the 600/week going past July 31st, many held onto the belief that our politicians would step up and continue to help out. Today, it appears confirmed that the $600 won't be extended past the end of this month. During a few of my rides today, some passengers were visibly upset at the news. It seems the House passed the measure, but the Senate and Mnuchin are not following... I don't know what will happen to my ride requests in Chicago, but I am guessing it will decrease a lot. My work has been steady, with extreme increases during periods like around July 4th, but now I think passengers will feel the psychological pinch, as many have been hoping that the extra $600 will go to the end of this year December 31st, and even beyond. If people cannot find jobs in their field (like flight attendants or cruise ship workers, etc.), then the financial pinch will be challenging. I hope everyone is braced for a possible impact.
> 
> I am also very worried about the housing issue. Many of the people on UE in Chicago at least were saying to me on rides that they are already barely hanging on and are still behind on their rent. If the 600/week runs out, then many will face eviction. A surge of homelessness may be in the horizon. I already pass many tents I see under bridges all around the city, and I loathe the idea that many more will face such a terrible calamity in short order.
> 
> As I wrote in before, I have some mixed emotions about this (even though I think it should have been extended). If people are hurting then I am very sympathetic and wish them well. Especially for my fellow Uber drivers who are getting it now... But I am also worried about the long term damage of trillions in extended benefits if they had extended it, as the country must service this debt (either with increased taxes, inflation, or most concerning...social unrest from a collapsing currency). These are trying times, and I can only hope and pray that the wisest decisions are made, and the best outcomes ensue.
> 
> For the majority of Americans I think, the times in between when they started getting unemployment (I am guessing around mid March to the end of July), is not enough time for a genuine effort at mastering a new skill. Some citizens who really wanted to build and master a new skill simply do not have the time and money for this. Consider an example of the last three flight attendants that I picked up. They were all furloughed. A couple of them wanted to go back to school, but there is simply not enough time and money to do this. So all they told me is that they are praying that Congress passes another multibillion loan package to the airlines so that they can get paid their regular wages until next summer. One of the flight attendants had just relocated here in Chicago from Salt Lake City, and uprooted her life and sold everything from Utah. She is clutching onto hope only because of the UE.
> 
> I just sincerely hope and wish they receive what they desire. They all seemed to be in a state of _extreme_ anxiety about this...


Sadly, bull. No one deserved that money and you know it..the middle class will be paying it all back in higher taxes. It's not a hand out. The government is broke. It's a loan on your tax dollars for people to have money they didn't earn


----------



## circuitsports

Americans give 550 billion a year in charity, if it was its own economy it would be the worlds 14th largest, Norway’s gdp is less than 500 billion btw, so if we were monoethnic globalists like comrad Bernie wants there would a be no more minorities of any kind and 1.2 billion people around the world would starve to death next year.

There is no ubi - any money created is +5% interest, the middle class has to pay that plus managing and other costs in the form of taxes. Income parity is a rediculous concept, poor people in this country make 40k a year, poor people in other countries make 300 a year.

so many poor minds in this thread, you can sit in a car listening to music and make what college graduates with degrees made 20 years ago or more. It’s fairly common for me to make 1500 working 40 solid hours minus 160 fuel. Then I have 12 hours plus 3 days every week to pursue whatever I want, like being wealthy.


----------



## mbd

300-400 + State fund is good enough.
If people want more, let them take it out of their Social Security benefits . Too much free sh•• is given out.
They should just make it a flat tax, with no write offs. Below certain wages, you don’t pay taxes. 50% of the country does not pay taxes. All these non profit bull sh•• should be shut down . They all set up non profit organizations and draw money out of it.😀why do you need a income if you are about non profit . Work for free, that is what non profit is all about. Church+ Mosque and Temple’s all set up perfectly for fraudulent activity’s.


----------



## Jimmy44

mbd said:


> 300-400 + State fund is good enough.
> If people want more, let them take it out of their Social Security benefits . Too much free sh•• is given out.
> They should just make it a flat tax, with no write offs. Below certain wages, you don't pay taxes. 50% of the country does not pay taxes. All these non profit bull sh•• should be shut down . They all set up non profit organizations and draw money out of it.&#128512;why do you need a income if you are about non profit . Work for free, that is what non profit is all about. Church+ Mosque and Temple's all set up perfectly for fraudulent activity's.


When you were hearing thru the grapevine that the heals act was going to be 300 -400 plus state I thought that was fair. My main concern was do not interrupt the weekly paycheck which unfortunately will happen this Tuesday ( thank you Dems ) .


----------



## circuitsports

None of this is fair, it’s the left trying to destroy the middle class to hurt the right. I hope people like bill Maher and others who were openly hoping for a depression last year to win the election burn in hell and I hope they go there screaming in a giant bus full of commies like new some who will still get paid as people go broke and commit suicide for his supposed political capital.

when people ask why there is no drivers always tell them they were bought off and you don’t have to go far in this thread to find Stalin sympathizers.


----------



## Jimmy44

circuitsports said:


> None of this is fair, it's the left trying to destroy the middle class to hurt the right. I hope people like bill Maher and others who were openly hoping for a depression last year to win the election burn in hell and I hope they go there screaming in a giant bus full of commies like new some who will still get paid as people go broke and commit suicide for his supposed political capital.
> 
> when people ask why there is no drivers always tell them they were bought off and you don't have to go far in this thread to find Stalin sympathizers.


The fact that they refused to extend the 600 which hurt poor people of color the most shows they could care less about them


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Indiana's PUA COVID-19 no fault of your own stay at home applicants are still collecting their $600 per week plus state DWD insurance. I file for this weeks PYDWD last night, I thought that it was stopped but it is not.
https://www.in.gov/dwd/files/DWD_UI_One_Pager_on_Covid-19.pdf


----------



## Jimmy44

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> Indiana's PUA COVID-19 no fault of your own stay at home applicants are still collecting their $600 per week plus state DWD insurance. I file for this weeks PYDWD last night, I thought that it was stopped but it is not.
> https://www.in.gov/dwd/files/DWD_UI_One_Pager_on_Covid-19.pdf


Good luck with it !



Jimmy44 said:


> Good luck with it !


Connecticut has the same thing and it took forever to apply and get approved and get paid.
That's why I wanted my payment to go uninterrupted so I won't have to go thru that again


----------



## circuitsports

Jimmy44 said:


> The fact that they refused to extend the 600 which hurt poor people of color the most shows they could care less about them


why do you assume "people of color" are poor or the most effected and where among the visible light spectrum do your supposed victims fall exactly and where do the supposed aggressors lie?

seems like you are openly verbalizing what's known as

"the *soft* bigotry of *low expectations*"

I fail to see any other country in the world where people of what I assume is slightly above peach to you can amass so many billionaires through legitimate means.

maybe you should check your white maternal privilege when it comes to adults of a different ethnicity, I don't recall you being elected to speak down for them.


----------



## Jimmy44

circuitsports said:


> why do you assume "people of color" are poor or the most effected and where among the visible light spectrum do your supposed victims fall exactly and where do the supposed aggressors lie?
> 
> seems like you are openly verbalizing what's known as
> 
> "the *soft* bigotry of *low expectations*"
> 
> I fail to see any other country in the world where people of what I assume is slightly above peach to you can amass so many billionaires through legitimate means.
> 
> maybe you should check your white maternal privilege when it comes to adults of a different ethnicity, I don't recall you being elected to speak down for them.


Had to put this gentleman on ignore for obvious reasons


----------



## circuitsports

Jimmy44 said:


> Had to put this gentleman on ignore for obvious reasons


of course, No point in you being reminded of your past open and blatant racism when you could just go and offer up new and more desperate ideas of it.

may your journey to tell black people that they need your help be a joyful experience.


----------



## Jim1234

The rich and corporations got a permanent tax cut just after Trump took office. Now, they were given even more billions because of the pandemic. 
And here we are arguing about a temporary $600 per week for working people. Don’t you get it yet? The Republican politicians are creating a very large debt. Once Biden gets in, they will complain about the out of control budget and they, along with Uber, will demand reductions in salaries, commissions & benefits for the working class.We are being played.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jim1234 said:


> The rich and corporations got a permanent tax cut just after Trump took office. Now, they were given even more billions because of the pandemic.
> And here we are arguing about a temporary $600 per week for working people. Don't you get it yet? The Republican politicians are creating a very large debt. Once Biden gets in, they will complain about the out of control budget and they, along with Uber, will demand reductions in salaries, commissions & benefits for the working class.We are being played.


For working people out of work and cannot work and have bills and rent to pay and mouths to feed


----------



## circuitsports

Orange man invaded your dreams in 1990’s and drove you to quit your mba and drive for Uber.

Anyone making more than 33k is in the global 1% anyone making 400k in the us is the .1% Aka your parents, smote them, burn there single story 3 bedroom palace to the ground.


----------



## SHalester

circuitsports said:


> Anyone making more than 33k is in the global 1%


global? that number means nothing.


----------



## circuitsports

SHalester said:


> global? that number means nothing.


It means everything to 8 billion people, unlike your opinion.


----------



## SHalester

circuitsports said:


> 30k is worth a lot more than your opinion.


what are you blithering about? NO such thing as a global salary that puts one in a percent. Doesn't even work for USofA. $30k in high housing cost states would get you a wet cardboard box to live in. Do better trolling.


----------



## circuitsports

I bet you waited all week to call someone a troll how cute. Or did I just ruin the acoustics on your commie echo chamber? too bad, so sad &#128557;

Grow up, there is life outside of leftist hellholes in America. You can buy homes in beach cities in Florida for 30k.

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/retirement/101916/5-best-places-retire-30000-year.asp


----------



## Trudy Mann

I’m really confused about the $600 a week anyway. Prior to covid-19, if you got laid off from your company, you filed for unemployment a percentage of whatever you earned in the last quarter was what you made in unemployment benefits. This is what you got on a weekly basis and this is what you lived on, there was no $600 extra to make you live like a king, you learned to live on whatever your unemployment benefits were and that was that. 
Now that covid -19 has changed the world, for some reason, the government thinks you need an extra $600 (not monthly) but weekly. All that accomplished was creating a bunch of entitled lazy Americans that refused to go back to work because they are living the good life making almost $1000 a week and even more, more than most people ever made in a month of working. 
I did not take advantage of the situation, I worked, every day...not because I had to, but because I refused to suck the life out of the taxpayers and become an entitled sniveling whiny crybaby because my life of luxury just came to a screeching halt. I don’t know about the rest of you, but my suv has been loaded down with TVs, electronics, trampolines, gaming consoles and everything you can imagine. I can tell you what it wasn’t loaded down with, that was groceries, staples to live on, or with people paying their rent with the money that was given to them. It’s time America goes back to work and quit looking for a free ride from the government!


----------



## Jimmy44

Trudy Mann said:


> I'm really confused about the $600 a week anyway. Prior to covid-19, if you got laid off from your company, you filed for unemployment a percentage of whatever you earned in the last quarter was what you made in unemployment benefits. This is what you got on a weekly basis and this is what you lived on, there was no $600 extra to make you live like a king, you learned to live on whatever your unemployment benefits were and that was that.
> Now that covid -19 has changed the world, for some reason, the government thinks you need an extra $600 (not monthly) but weekly. All that accomplished was creating a bunch of entitled lazy Americans that refused to go back to work because they are living the good life making almost $1000 a week and even more, more than most people ever made in a month of working.
> I did not take advantage of the situation, I worked, every day...not because I had to, but because I refused to suck the life out of the taxpayers and become an entitled sniveling whiny crybaby because my life of luxury just came to a screeching halt. I don't know about the rest of you, but my suv has been loaded down with TVs, electronics, trampolines, gaming consoles and everything you can imagine. I can tell you what it wasn't loaded down with, that was groceries, staples to live on, or with people paying their rent with the money that was given to them. It's time America goes back to work and quit looking for a free ride from the government!


You are entitled to your opinion but honestly I could not disagree more


----------



## circuitsports

How dare you try to de-entitle children 👶

I blame my parents, my mom was a Chardonnay feminist and my dad was a hippy living at ground zero during the summer of soviet propaganda love.

Now that that heinous consulate is closed with the Chinese one soon to follow and all that red money drying up it won’t last forever.

It will all end nov 3rd when the left is done using their pawns for power.

#TRUMP2420 Make America Intergalactic


----------



## Jimmy44

Trudy Mann said:


> I'm really confused about the $600 a week anyway. Prior to covid-19, if you got laid off from your company, you filed for unemployment a percentage of whatever you earned in the last quarter was what you made in unemployment benefits. This is what you got on a weekly basis and this is what you lived on, there was no $600 extra to make you live like a king, you learned to live on whatever your unemployment benefits were and that was that.
> Now that covid -19 has changed the world, for some reason, the government thinks you need an extra $600 (not monthly) but weekly. All that accomplished was creating a bunch of entitled lazy Americans that refused to go back to work because they are living the good life making almost $1000 a week and even more, more than most people ever made in a month of working.
> I did not take advantage of the situation, I worked, every day...not because I had to, but because I refused to suck the life out of the taxpayers and become an entitled sniveling whiny crybaby because my life of luxury just came to a screeching halt. I don't know about the rest of you, but my suv has been loaded down with TVs, electronics, trampolines, gaming consoles and everything you can imagine. I can tell you what it wasn't loaded down with, that was groceries, staples to live on, or with people paying their rent with the money that was given to them. It's time America goes back to work and quit looking for a free ride from the government!


The difference is we are getting the extra 600 not to work. They wanted workers to stay home. The situation is worse now then when the Care act started. I can tell you I am not living like a king. This Tuesday I am going to have to decide what bills to pay and what ones not to.


----------



## circuitsports

No one cares if you stay home, socialists bought your loyalty. Same thing with claiming that money cured the homeless situation they created.

My only joy in this sad situation is all of the developers that were selling large parts of America’s biggest cities at ridiculously higher prices to corrupt Chinese money are taking a bath or 1000 right now as it all goes away, like has happened with Russia and will happen with Iranians.


----------



## Trudy Mann

Jimmy44 said:


> The difference is we are getting the extra 600 not to work. They wanted workers to stay home. The situation is worse now then when the Care act started. I can tell you I am not living like a king. This Tuesday I am going to have to decide what bills to pay and what ones not to.


And so do I, I make that decision everyday, but I'm still working to do it.


----------



## circuitsports

Don’t worry covid ♾️ isn’t going anywhere, they like the taste of power too much, covid 20 is already here.


----------



## steven9401

Trafficat said:


> Personally I think the $600 thing is going to have major economic blowback just from what they already gave out.
> 
> The $600 was too generous and it was given to too many people who didn't really need it. People who didn't even make $600 per week in their day jobs are getting $600+State unemployment to not work.
> 
> I was eligible for it arguably, but I didn't need it due to savings. I haven't got it yet, but I'm considering to apply for it at the last moment and get that retroactive ~$10,000 in free cheese.
> 
> Most people I know who are getting the cheese are making more in cheese money now than they were when working their full time jobs. How does that make sense to pay people more for not working?


alot of the jobs are gone and not coming back for months. service jobs. what are those people going to do? not many jobs out there


----------



## Jimmy44

steven9401 said:


> alot of the jobs are gone and not coming back for months. service jobs. what are those people going to do? not many jobs out there


I am unskilled without rideshare I am sunk


----------



## Trafficat

Jimmy44 said:


> I am unskilled without rideshare I am sunk


You must be adaptable.


----------



## Jimmy44

Trafficat said:


> You must be adaptable.


I never collected one red cent from UI ever. This is the first time in my life.
On a positive note Schumer said talks went better today


----------



## MothMan

Some place in this thread, somebody listed states that would keep handing out the $600. Person included Ohio in that list. That person was wrong about Ohio.


----------



## Lutchet

I really hope this pandemic won't last till next year since my savings will all be long gone in 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Jimmy44

MothMan said:


> Some place in this thread, somebody listed states that would keep handing out the $600. Person included Ohio in that list. That person was wrong about Ohio.


When the cares act expired July 31st the 600 went with it. If a state is giving out extra 600 that is not coming from the cares act program.



Lutchet said:


> I really hope this pandemic won't last till next year since my savings will all be long gone in 3 to 4 months.


I feel for you. Even with the 600 I was making more working. They are currently doing 30 thousand person trial for vaccine. Vaccine and thearaputic meds is our only way out.



steven9401 said:


> alot of the jobs are gone and not coming back for months. service jobs. what are those people going to do? not many jobs out there


Preaching to the choir as I have been saying that for months. Poor and unskilled get it worse.



MothMan said:


> Some place in this thread, somebody listed states that would keep handing out the $600. Person included Ohio in that list. That person was wrong about Ohio.


If they are it's not coming from cares act.


----------



## AllenChicago

The U.S House voted to approve $25 Billion for the post office today (which the head of the USPS said he doesn't need at the moment). But Nancy Pelosi rejected continuation of PUA Federal Un/Under-Employment benefits.

Source: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/22/usps-news-house-passes-postal-service-funding-bill.html

:confusion:


----------



## bethswannns

Obviously getting elected is more important in their mind. they even had all congressmen back from vacation to vote for the bill.. lol


----------



## Jimmy44

AllenChicago said:


> The U.S House voted to approve $25 Billion for the post office today (which the head of the USPS said he doesn't need at the moment). But Nancy Pelosi rejected continuation of PUA Federal Un/Under-Employment benefits.
> 
> Source: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/22/usps-news-house-passes-postal-service-funding-bill.html
> 
> :confusion:


Nancy does not seem to be concerned about the poor people of color who have not had a paycheck in over a month.


----------

